# Relaxed Heads - Do You Use Honey For Hair Health?



## sunnieb (Apr 8, 2012)

How do you use it and why?

I mix 2 tablespoons of honey in all of my dc's.  I've been doing this for years because I remember reading about the moisturizing effects of honey.

I looked on youtube and found this prepoo tutorial by Macherieamour (love her!).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl-wOCjhRig&list=UUPOQbEwc02d254hSh6dxHRg&index=8&feature=plcp

Has anyone done this prepoo before?  I think I might try it.

What other things can we do with honey in our hair?????


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's an article I found on Honey for Hairgrowth:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/88669-using-honey-hair-growth/

Aug 24, 2010 | By Rose Welton

Honey contains both fructose and glucose, natural sweeteners that nourish the hair. Honey also retains water and moisture, allowing it to hydrate hair while providing vitamins and minerals such as copper, iron, manganese, calcium, sodium, potassium, phosphorous and Vitamin B. In a 2001 study conducted by the Dubai Specialized Medical Centre, patients experiencing hair loss and scaling and itching scalps were instructed to rub honey onto their scalp for 2 to 3 minutes a day. All the patients experienced relief from the itching and an improvement in hair loss. The same concept can be applied at home to encourage hair growth.

Step 1

Combine 1 tablespoon of honey and 1 teaspoon of cinnamon in a bowl and mix thoroughly. The nutrients of both honey and cinnamon will clean and moisturize the scalp, encouraging hair growth.

Step 2

Apply the mixture to your scalp and leave it on for 15 minutes.

Step 3

Purchase a shampoo or conditioner that contains honey. These hair products are typically designed to prevent hair breakage and make the scalp healthier.

Things You'll Need

    1 tablespoon honey
    1 teaspoon cinnamon
    Shampoo and conditioner containing honey

References

    Amazing Green Tea: Honey and Hair Growth
    Organic Facts: Health Benefits of Honey and Cinnamon
    PubMed: Therapeutic and Prophylactic Effects of Crude Honey on Chronic Seborrheic Dermatitis and Dandruff


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 8, 2012)

Another good article:

http://blackhair101.com/hair-care/honey-hair-benefits

Why Do You Need Honey?

Honey is a healing agent. It is antibacterial and anti-fungal and composed of nutrients like minerals-magnesium, potassium, calcium, sodium chlorine, sulphur, iron and phosphate), vitamins (such as B1, B2, C, B6, B5, B3), trace elements (like copper, iodine, and zinc) as well as amino acids. Because of its rich store house of nutrients, honey is a very useful beauty aid that nourishes the skin and the hair. According to scientific research from the University of California, it was revealed that honey consumption raises protective antioxidant levels. Other reasons why honey is useful for hair and skin:

Honey For Hair and Skin Benefits

Honey gives hair sheen and adds moisture to hair preparations. Homemade Hair Relaxer lists a range of ingredients along with honey, which will give the hair a good conditioning.

Honey contains both fructose and glucose; these sweeteners naturally nourish the hair and encourage hair growth.

Honey is a humectant; it allows the hair to retain water and moisture, allowing it to hydrate hair while providing vitamins and minerals. Since honey is able to hold on to water, it is a great way to treat hair that is damaged and dry.

Honey can be used in cases of hair loss, in a 2001 study conducted by the Dubai Specialized Medical Center, patients experiencing hair loss and scaling and itching scalps were instructed to rub honey onto their scalp for 2 to 3 minutes a day. All the patients experienced relief from the itching and an improvement in hair loss.

For extra softness and sheen, apply honey to damp hair and let sit for 30 minutes or overnight. Then, shampoo, condition and style. Your hair should feel softer and more manageable.

Honey can lighten the hair over time, for added hair lightness add cinnamon or lemon juice to the mixture. It is a natural hair lightener.

Honey is a natural cure for dull, brittle, dry hair. Massage hair scalp with honey and egg yolk. Leave for 30 minutes and then wash.

Honey For Hair

When purchasing honey, raw unprocessed honey is best; it contains a wide variety of health-supportive substances. The darker the color the higher the levels of anti-oxidants the honey will contain.

Using Honey As A Pre-Poo

Apply honey alone or with egg and yogurt on damp hair for at least an hour, cover with a plastic cap and allow the honey to enter the hair shaft. Rinse out and shampoo and condition as usual.

Using Honey As a Shampoo

A tablespoon of honey can be added to your regular shampoo to amplify the benefits.

Using Honey As a Conditioner

Add a tablespoon of honey to your regular deep conditioner, along with a tablespoon of carrier oil (olive, castor, coconut). Let it sit for an hour or more or under a dryer for 15-20 minutes and feel the difference.

If you want to go all-natural, you can add honey to your butters, milk, yogurt, tea rinses, aloe vera or oil for great results.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 8, 2012)

I use to add honey to almost everything I DC with, now i just add it when I want an extra boost in moisture. I think I'm going to start doing it again. It's great for shine too. I've done the prepoo a few times and it's very moisturizing.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 8, 2012)

one of my conditioners already has honey in it and it is THE MOST moisturizing conditioner I've ever had. It's the silk dreams vanilla silk condish.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 8, 2012)

I always mix it in all my DCs and it does give your hair that extra moisture boost.I'm thegonna try  the honey cinammon on the scalp thing though, sounds invigorating


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2012)

Not unless it comes that way.  i.e. Oyin Honey Hemp, MyHoneyChild and a few others have Honey already in them.

Recently I saw a bottle of Sweet Agave Nectar at a store I was in and almost bought it, but don't like mixing/adding...so I left it there.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 8, 2012)

Bumping

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912 (Apr 8, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Here's an article I found on Honey for Hairgrowth:
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/88669-using-honey-hair-growth/
> 
> ...



Thank...I've heard about putting honey in my hair but never knew the process...I'll be doing this next wash


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 9, 2012)

For those who do add it...is it not sticky or am I being silly?????


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 9, 2012)

Nix08 - no, you are not being silly.  You should've seen my face when I first heard of this!

I add it to my conditioners only, so it's not sticky for me.  I do want to try the prepoo in my first post though.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## amwcah (Apr 9, 2012)

I forgot about the moisturizing properties of honey.  What do you think about adding it to my own homemade hair moisturizer?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 9, 2012)

amwcah said:
			
		

> I forgot about the moisturizing properties of honey.  What do you think about adding it to my own homemade hair moisturizer?



What's in this homemade moisturizer of yours?

If you choose to add honey to it, heat it up first.  Otherwise, your hair will lighten up over time.  Ten seconds on the microwave should be enough.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 9, 2012)

yes, i always add honey to my deep conditioners. i heat the conditioner then add the honey in afterwrds and mix good. sometimes i use manuka honey.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> What's in this homemade moisturizer of yours?
> 
> If you choose to add honey to it, heat it up first. Otherwise, your hair will lighten up over time. Ten seconds on the microwave should be enough.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


 
Oh, I don't want lighter hair.  Never mind.  It has water, olive oil, lecithin, vitamins(A, B, and E) in it.  The olive oil should be moisturizing enough.  I would like to add something for additional slip though.


----------



## frizzy (Apr 9, 2012)

I almost always add honey to my DCs.  I love the moisture boost.


----------



## camilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I do but i mix it in with my pre poo conditioner mix lustrasilk shea mango when my hair is its natural brown color i use molassas when i am wearing a dark rinse in my hair then i shampoo an cond like i normally do less sticky when i put it in conitioner


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Apr 9, 2012)

I have used honey in my hair in the past. My hair was soft but I mixed it in with my dc so I cannot say that my hair was noticeably softer because of the honey but after reading these benefits I will start adding honey to my weekly dc.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 9, 2012)

I use it in my egg yolk conditioner prepoo, who knew you could add it to regular conditioner!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Apr 9, 2012)

I shampooed today and applied some ORS Hair Mayonnaise and some EVOO.  As an afterthought, I decided to apply some honey throughout (I bought it like a year ago and only used it once).  I was too lazy to mix it into the DC.... just scooped gobs of it out with my fingers and applied it on top of the conditioner and EVOO.  I then used one of those heated conditioning caps for about an hour while I was reading.  When I got in the shower to rinse, I could immediately feel how soft my hair was and how easily the comb slipped through it in the shower.  Even after I towel dried, it was still incredibly soft.  I'm not sure if it was the conditioner I used, the EVOO, the honey.... or the combination of the 3, but this is my new DC concoction!  My hair is now dry and it's still very soft and moisturized.  I'm relaxed by the way.

Hope this helps someone...


----------



## amwcah (Apr 9, 2012)

I will steam with some honey on my next wash day.  This way I won't have to shampoo to rid my hair of the oils from Chicoro's prepoo(Aloe/oil/EVOO mix).  I will follow up with a DC of ORS Replenishing Con.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 13, 2012)

bumping...


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been using Agave syrup/nectar and wow, it's a keeper It's sticky, since I just put it in my hand then on my hair, so I didn't want to like it but, I really really do  I don't understand why but it leaves your hair extra soft and moisturized.  So much so that my clarifying shampoo didn't leave my hair feeling stripped like it normally does.

s/n: I do dry dc's....


----------



## divachyk (Apr 14, 2012)

I used the honey prepoo by Macherie several times but I don't recall it's impact on my hair. Over time I stopped using it and just went to adding the honey in my DC to use it up. I read that honey can lighten the hair and I didn't want that so I stopped using honey altogether. This was back when I was learning my hair. I know honey has outstanding benefits. Now that my hair's health is better and I am skilled enough to know if honey is/is not helping my hair upon using it, I will consider trying it sometime in the near future when feeling low on moisture/softness.


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Apr 14, 2012)

1 just did a honey & aloe vera prepoo.  It made my hair soft, manageable, and light.  I thought it would be sticky, but it felt like I was using condish.  I'm making this a reggie staple - and I want to try different honeys to add a 'sweetypoo' experience to my washday


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 14, 2012)

I just mixed some in my DC. Made my hair soft. I like it!


----------



## sunnieb (May 27, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I used the honey prepoo by Macherie several times but I don't recall it's impact on my hair. Over time I stopped using it and just went to adding the honey in my DC to use it up. *I read that honey can lighten the hair and I didn't want that so I stopped using honey altogether. *This was back when I was learning my hair. I know honey has outstanding benefits. Now that my hair's health is better and I am skilled enough to know if honey is/is not helping my hair upon using it, I will consider trying it sometime in the near future when feeling low on moisture/softness.



If you heat it a little, it loses its lightening capabilities, but keeps the moisturizing properties.  I accidentally lightened my hair in the beginning of my HHJ, but it's darkened back up now.


----------



## blackberry815 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm going to try adding this to my deep conditioner... I always felt adding things to the deep conditioner means that the deep conditioner isn't good enough lol.. or that it cheapens a quality deep conditioner.. Idk.. weird..

Do you find that your hair is more weighed down with adding things like honey and oil to the deep conditioner?

sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 27, 2012)

blackberry815 - I used to think the same thing!  It seemed silly to add stuff to conditioner.

However, I notice my hair is fluffier and shinier when I started using honey.  Now I never dc without it!


----------



## venusfly (Nov 27, 2012)

I love using honey in my hair.    

I use honey three ways, i(1) in pre-poos mixed with oils and conditioner, (2) mixed with deep conditioner and Roux Porosity control when I need a moisture boost (eg., after clariftying or protein treatment) and finally, my favorite honey way alone on wet hair as a rinse before conditioner. Honey alone is my favorite.  It immediately makes every strand feel thick and strong and when I do this and roller set my curls are extra bouncy and springy and my hair is light and fluffy.  

I know it's supposed to be a humectant and very moisturing but weirdly for me honey makes my hair strands feel thick and strong especially when I use it solo.


----------



## blackberry815 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks...Ok this is worth a shot for next weeks wash and set. I will let u guys know if my curls fall flat lol


----------



## Toy (Nov 27, 2012)

I do this all the time love the way the honey makes my hair feel .very moisturized and soft.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 27, 2012)

ALL UP IN IT . I use it in my deep conditioners weekly and have been doing so for about 2 years. My DC sessions just aren't the same without it .


----------



## divachyk (Nov 28, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I used the honey prepoo by Macherie several times but I don't recall it's impact on my hair. Over time I stopped using it and just went to adding the honey in my DC to use it up. I read that honey can lighten the hair and I didn't want that so I stopped using honey altogether. This was back when I was learning my hair. I know honey has outstanding benefits. Now that my hair's health is better and I am skilled enough to know if honey is/is not helping my hair upon using it, I will consider trying it sometime in the near future when feeling low on moisture/softness.



Been using it every wash day for about 2 months with no lightening effects to my hair. I use it in my prepoo mix -- mix it in whatever conditioner I'm trying to use up, apply it to dry hair, let it sit for about 30 mins. Prepooing and using honey are both keepers. I say both because both have improved my hair's moisture & softness.


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 28, 2012)

I love honey! I add it to my DC along with Olive Oil... Super moisturized hair!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, I've changed my mind.  I want to change my hair color a bit.

I'm too chicken to use a regular hair color with my relaxed hair, so here's my hair-lightening plan:

1) stop heating the honey I mix in my dc's

2) add an extra TBSP to my dc's for a total of 3 TBSP used each time I dc.

3) Do a honey treatment once a week in place of cowashing.

I'll let ya'll know how my little experiment turns out!


----------



## M12Casey (Apr 11, 2013)

This might be just what I need. My hair has been feeling dry and hard lately so I'll try adding some to my dc next time I wash. 

sunnieb 
Are you using raw unprocessed honey like the article says?


----------



## tomnikids3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I tried once but didnt see any results and it was messy.  Maybe I will try again using the steamer, i didnt have a steamer the first time.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2013)

M12Casey I've been lazy about going to our local Farmer's Market to get the good stuff (raw, unprocessed).  I thought using the store brand was fine until I just read this:

Grocery Store Honey Isn't Honey

_American grocery store, apparently—the majority of honey sold in U.S. supermarkets and drugstores has been processed into nutritional oblivion, according to Food Safety News. In fact, it’s been so ultra-filtered it doesn’t even meet the U.S. Food and Drug Administration’s standards to be considered honey.

Testing of more than 60 jars, jugs and plastic bears of honey found 76% was entirely free of bee pollen, which is what gives honey many of its vast medicinal and nutritional properties. Any product that’s had the pollen filtered completely out of it isn’t actually considered honey, according to the FDA. Without the pollen, that honey you’re buying is nothing more than sweet-tasting syrup.

Some of the honey brands with no traces of pollen included: Busy Bee Organic Honey, CVS Honey, Giant Eagle Clover Honey, Kroger Pure Clover Honey, Market Pantry Pure Honey, Natural Suee Bee Clover Honey, Safeway Clover Honey, Wegman Clover Honey and Winner the Pooh Pure Clover (see the full list here)._

_Honey producers told Food Safety News that the reasons they filtered their products so much were because “North American shoppers want their honey crystal clear” and “the grocery stores want processed honey as it lasts longer on the shelves.” But removal of all pollen from honey “makes no sense,” Mark Jensen, president of the American Honey Producers Association, said.

“I don’t know of any U.S. producer that would want to do that. Elimination of all pollen can only be achieved by ultra-filtering and this filtration process does nothing but cost money and diminish the quality of the honey,” Jensen said.

“In my judgment, it is pretty safe to assume that any ultra-filtered honey on store shelves is Chinese honey and it’s even safer to assume that it entered the country uninspected and in violation of federal law,” he added.

Ultra-filtering honey makes it impossible to tell where the honey actually came from. A previous investigation from Food Safety News found at least a third of honey sold in the United States had been imported illegally from China, some of which was tainted with illegal antibiotics and heavy metals.

Your best bet, if you want honey that’s actually honey, is to buy it from a local source—100% of the samples Food Safety News bought at farmer’s markets and co-ops had the full amount of pollen; honey from Trader Joe’s and PCC market was also up to pollen par. As far as honey sold at typical drugstores and supermarkets went, organic brands were less likely to be ultra-filtered, with five out of seven organic honeys tested full of pollen.

In its pure, pollen-plentiful form, honey can fight bacteria, promote wound healing, and give you a hefty dose of antioxidants (see our guide to different honey varieties here).

Photo: Food Safety News_

Looks like I'll be heading to the Farmer's Market this weekend.  I'll post a pic of the honey I find.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2013)

Stopped by the farmers market and picked up a 32oz jar of unfiltered, raw, unprocessed honey.

Here's what it looks like:

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## heirloom (Apr 11, 2013)

I've read through the thread and it sounds interesting. I had some manuka honey in the cupboard so thought I would use it in a pre poo. I've mixed a tressemme natural moisture condish, Grapeseed oil, sunflower oil, coconut oil and obviously the manuka honey. Ill update you when I rinse it off in the morning


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 11, 2013)

*I'm not relaxed but I like mixing honey with olive oil (heated just a little) for a pre-shampoo treatment. I haven't done this in years  but the results are shinier, more moisturized hair. *


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2013)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> I'm not relaxed but I like mixing honey with olive oil (heated just a little) for a pre-shampoo treatment. I haven't done this in years  but the results are shinier, more moisturized hair.



I mix Extra Virgin Olive Oil with honey as well.  Works like a super-moisturizing power team! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## M12Casey (Apr 11, 2013)

sunnieb 

Wow that's interesting. I can't believe they filter the honey that much. I was hoping I could just use grocery store honey but I'm going to have to check the farmer's market.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2013)

M12Casey - Yeah, I'm disappointed too.  I love the convenience of buying honey at the store, but if it's a watered down version, my hair isn't getting all the benefits.  

It's a bit out of my way to go to the Farmer's Market, but I just went straight after work today because I wanted to do a honey treatment tomorrow.  I hope the 32oz jar lasts me for a while. 

I need to find a way to use our good camera to take pics.  I'm excited to see how brown my hair will go!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm off work today, so I decided to do a honey treatment.  I went back and looked at Marcheriearmor's video from my first post and pretty much did what she did.

Supplies:
Unfiltered, raw, unprocessed honey
Spray bottle filled with water
Plastic cap

Technique:
*Got in the shower and did a "water wash".  Completely soaked my hair and got out with it a little drippy.
*Sectioned hair as if I was going to apply a dc, scooped up a dollop of honey and applied directly to each section of hair - spraying with water to keep hair wet and honey application smooth.
*I learned quickly to keep my hands wet as well because they started getting a bit sticky when I'd finished with half my head.
*Put plastic cap on for an hour.
*Rinsed in shower using lukewarm water.
*Airdried

Here's the kicker: I'm 16 weeks post today, so I just knew this method would tangle my hair like crazy.  I had decided not to detangle in the shower.  My goal was just to rinse out the honey.  However, as I was rinsing, I noticed my hair was super soft AND detangled!  I got my shower comb out and was able to comb from root to tip with slip for days! 

I was like, say whaaaaa! 

I'm about to bun it up to leave, but here's a pic of my hair right now.  Love the shine and softness.  Honey treatments are definitely for me!


----------



## heirloom (Apr 12, 2013)

So hair is about 90% dry. I didn't notice any difference in overall moisture levels but my hair is noticeably thicker than it has been in the past couple of weeks. I think I'll continue to use it


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 13, 2013)

As an experiment, I didn't moisturize my hair last night to see if the "honey" shine would last until this morning.........it did!


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, Happy Saturday!  I have used raw honey to prepoo  & DC.  I just heat it up in the microwave for a few seconds.  Put it in my hair after wetting it, and wraped with Saran Wrap for half an hour.  I have not felt such moisturized and strong hair without it- I do this once a month.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 15, 2013)

Honey is awesome and I use it often, mostly as a pre-poo mixed in with other things. I've never used straight honey sunnieb. I'll keep mixing it up with other things. Gives me a good excuse to use up product.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm thinking of doing another honey treatment tomorrow night.

Any suggestions on how I can apply the honey?  I thought of using an applicator bottle, but this raw honey is so thick and sticky.  I suppose I could pour some in a bowl and scoop it out.  What do ya'll do?


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 18, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> I'm thinking of doing another honey treatment tomorrow night.
> 
> Any suggestions on how I can apply the honey?  I thought of using an applicator bottle, but this raw honey is so thick and sticky.  I suppose I could pour some in a bowl and scoop it out.  What do ya'll do?



I'm going to try one tmrw too! Like in the video; wet my hair, squeeze some in my hands and apply in sections...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 18, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> How do you use it and why?
> 
> I mix 2 tablespoons of honey in all of my dc's.  I've been doing this for years because I remember reading about the moisturizing effects of honey.
> 
> ...



I mix 2 tablespoons of raw, organic honey into all my ayurvedic powder glosses along with oils and avj. I do this to make sure my hair gets enough moisture during these treatments. 

I mixed honey with Wen 613 to counteract some of the protein. (I guess I am protein sensitive). This didn't work but I will try again.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 20, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm going to try one tmrw too! Like in the video; wet my hair, squeeze some in my hands and apply in sections...



Babygrowth did you do the treatment last night?  I got lazy.....


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Babygrowth did you do the treatment last night?  I got lazy.....



Lol! No! I got lazy too! Will do today tho! sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 20, 2013)

Just finished applying the honey and put on a plastic cap.

Imma watch a movie and rinse/air dry after that.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2013)

I did a honey prepoo for about 20 mins... I'm not sure if it was that or the products I used but my hair feels good! Next time I will add it with my DC and see how that goes!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 21, 2013)

Just rinsed out the honey after a little over an hour of letting it sit.

My hair is so soft and detangled.  I can't believe I'm 17 weeks post!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 21, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Just rinsed out the honey after a little over an hour of letting it sit.
> 
> My hair is so soft and detangled.  I can't believe I'm 17 weeks post!



How did you apply it? Like in the video? I think I will try it again with just wetting my hair with water then applying the honey. I used a pre-made tea underneathe and that could be why my results was just so-so... sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 21, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> How did you apply it? Like in the video? I think I will try it again with just wetting my hair with water then applying the honey. I used a pre-made tea underneathe and that could be why my results was just so-so... sunnieb




Babygrowth

Yep, I just wet my hair and applied the honey.

I put on a plastic cap and let it sit.  I then rinsed and airdried.  I can't believe how soft my hair is!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's a good honey thread to use as a reference.


----------



## bydebra (Apr 21, 2013)

I tried using honey as a deep conditioner in the past, but it's too sticky. I actually feel like the stickiness could lead to breakage for me. It goes on better on soaking wet hair than it does on damp hair, but it's just too messy. 

I like some products with honey in them for my skin, though.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in love with doing honey treatments! :heart2:

I was outside today and noticed my hair has started to get a subtle brown/golden tint! It's working! 

I'm sitting with honey in my hair now and will probably rinse in another 30 min or so.


----------



## sunnieb (May 6, 2013)

I was just downloading some pics from this weekend and one pic stood out because of the color contrast going on with my hair.  We were inside when this was taken, but we'd been outside all day.

Don't know why the back of my hair is browning nicely, but the front looks the same! 

I'm doing a honey treatment now and I tried to concentrate the honey on the front of my hair to even out the coloring.  I love it though and Imma keep honeying!


----------



## Babygrowth (May 6, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> I was just downloading some pics from this weekend and one pic stood out because of the color contrast going on with my hair.  We were inside when this was taken, but we'd been outside all day.
> 
> Don't know why the back of my hair is browning nicely, but the front looks the same!
> 
> I'm doing a honey treatment now and I tried to concentrate the honey on the front of my hair to even out the coloring.  I love it though and Imma keep honeying!



Nice! What style was that sunnieb? I'm going to try another honey treatment tomorrow.


----------



## sunnieb (May 6, 2013)

Ooook, lesson learned tonight -  Do NOT shampoo BEFORE doing honey treatments.  My hair didn't like this at all.   It feels soft, but it tangled like crazy.  I'm dc'ing now with Nexxus Humectress, so all is well.  From now on, I will only do the honey on unwashed hair.

@Babygrowth - I just put two braids in overnight and combed out that morning.  Although, the pic was taken after I'd been out all day......soooo 

But, the honey is keeping my hair shiny longer.  I don't use oil as much as used to for shine.


----------



## janeemat (May 6, 2013)

Sunnieb that color is pretty. How many weeks post are you?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (May 6, 2013)

janeemat I'm 2 weeks post.

Looking forward to all my hair lightening to the same color. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## heirloom (May 7, 2013)

sunniebthat colour is amazing. I've stopped doing the treatments but I will start again this week. I'm thinking I'm going to concentrate the honey on my ends so I can get an ombré effect


----------



## Babygrowth (May 7, 2013)

sunnieb well, it looks good! Color, style, shine everything!


----------



## sunnieb (May 7, 2013)

heirloom said:


> @sunniebthat colour is amazing. I've stopped doing the treatments but I will start again this week. I'm thinking I'm going to concentrate the honey on my ends so I can get an ombré effect



heirloom - I can see this technique working well to get you that effect.  I accidentally have some ombré going on! 

I think I rubbed the honey in more in the back of my head out of habit.  The color is so light and deceivingly brown all over my head.  Sometimes my hair looks all black, other times it looks half/black - half/brown.  I love it!


----------



## janeemat (May 7, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @janeemat I'm 2 weeks post.
> 
> Looking forward to all my hair lightening to the same color.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


 
Oh I missed your reveal....let me run to that thread.  So the honey is making your hair appear to have color in it?  I tried honey once on wet hair and that was the sticky's mess.


----------



## sunnieb (May 7, 2013)

janeemat yes, the color in my hair is all because of honey.  I've been wanting to color my hair for a while, but I don't want to use a commercial color treatment while relaxed.

Honey is a good, natural way to lighten my hair without chemicals and I use it anyway when I dc.

I won't lie, it IS a sticky mess to apply.  But the benefits are too much for me to ignore.  I just pour some in a bowl and get to it.  I would advise anyone to do the following:

*Make sure your hair is drippy wet, not damp.
*Keep a towel wrapped around your shoulders.  No matter how neat you try to be, you will splash some honey and your hair will be dripping.
*Keep a spray bottle filled with water handy so you can re-wet your hair and hands during the application.

I'm still perfecting my application technique though it's not as messy as the first time.


----------



## heirloom (May 7, 2013)

sunnieb Operation ombre in time for summer has commenced. Am currently steaming with manuka and olive oil


----------



## sunnieb (May 7, 2013)

heirloom - I keep hearing about this Manuka honey on here!  Dangit, now imma have to find it! 

Good luck with "Operation Ombré" and be sure to post pics!  Summertime is a good time for honey treatments because the sun seems to help my hair with the lightening affect.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 7, 2013)

Ok. I did a honey treatment tonight and my hair upon rinsing was soft... the first time I did something wrong and this time was perfect. I can't wait to see how my hair is once its dry...


----------



## divachyk (May 7, 2013)

sunnieb, looks great. I've applied honey and it just didn't give me what I was looking for. I love mixing honey in cheapie conditioner as a pre-treatment. It's so much easier to apply that way although I'm unsure if you will get the hair lightening effect going on though.


----------



## sunnieb (May 7, 2013)

divachyk - as long as you don't heat the honey, it will eventually lighten your hair and kind of give you some subtle highlights.

The look I want is a deep brown all over, so I'm applying it directly and letting it sit once a week.


----------



## divachyk (May 7, 2013)

sunnieb, I don't heat mine.


----------



## sunnieb (May 7, 2013)

divachyk your hair has remained dark even with using cold honey?

Do you use the raw, unrefined kind?

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (May 7, 2013)

I use raw organic honey mixed in with my pre poo and DCs


----------



## divachyk (May 7, 2013)

sunnieb, I have brownish hair in areas from sun damage so if honey is lightening my hair, I'm unaware. I use any honey I get my hands on. I'm not selective. Been using Genuine Natural Pure Honey.


----------



## sunnieb (May 7, 2013)

lamaria211 - do you heat the honey before mixing it in your dc's?

divachyk - how do you know your hair is sun damaged?  How do you protect it from further damage?  I've often wondered about sun damage because lawd knows we get plenty of sun here!


----------



## divachyk (May 7, 2013)

My previous stylist told me the hair turning brownish / red was sun damage. There's a few threads around here about that topic. I located a few: 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## divachyk (May 7, 2013)

Do you fit this description sunnieb?


----------



## sunnieb (May 7, 2013)

divachyk I think my hair was damgaed back in the day when I was getting monthly relaxers.

But before I started the honey treatments, it was healthy and black all over.


----------



## carletta (May 8, 2013)

Ooooooo.......... I L.O.V.E HONEY IN MY DC ! I USE A WHOLE BOTTLE !!!!!! I EVEN ADD EVOO, AND COCONUT MILK TO ALL OF MY CONDITIONERS


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 8, 2013)

I have used honey faithfully this year.  I have a little situation going on, I am 21 weeks post relaxer so my roots are a pretty shade of brown.  My ends are still pitch black from years of using black dye and my grays are looking kinda blondish.  

I am slowly but surely cutting off the black ends, not sure what to do about the gray hair.  I have no intention to give up using honey either.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 8, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> lamaria211 - do you heat the honey before mixing it in your dc's?
> 
> divachyk - how do you know your hair is sun damaged?  How do you protect it from further damage?  I've often wondered about sun damage because lawd knows we get plenty of sun here!



I don't heat the honey,but I do use heat (heating cap) while it's in my hair.


----------



## sunnieb (May 15, 2013)

The ends of my hair are continuing to get lighter and the roots are still black as night.

I'm going to do another honey treatment tomorrow and really concentrate on how I'm applying the honey.


----------



## sunnieb (May 16, 2013)

Did a honey treatment tonight on unwashed hair and it was heaven for my hair!

I can also tell that the top portion is starting to show a hint of light brown.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 17, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Did a honey treatment tonight on unwashed hair and it was heaven for my hair!
> 
> I can also tell that the top portion is starting to show a hint of light brown.



For real? Honey? The honey you eat? So it doesn't make your strands stick together & if you pull it apart your strands wont break?


----------



## sunnieb (May 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> For real? Honey? The honey you eat? So it doesn't make your strands stick together & if you pull it apart your strands wont break?



Yep. 

Using raw, organic, unfiltered honey yields the best results.

It's not sticky because you apply it while your hair is drippy wet.  The honey just slides on.  While rinsing, it gives my hair amazing slip.

Check out the video I posted on the first page. I'd never thought of applying it like that until I saw her do it.


----------



## xu93texas (May 17, 2013)

I've used honey in the past in my pre-poo treatments and sometimes mixed in with my DC.  I haven't used it in a while. This thread has me thinking about it this weekend.  Hmmm...


----------



## MizzBFly (May 17, 2013)

MystiqueBabe said:


> I have used honey in my hair in the past. My hair was soft but I mixed it in with my dc so I cannot say that my hair was noticeably softer because of the honey but after reading these benefits I will start adding honey to my weekly dc.


 

CO-SIGN- to everything she just said


----------



## sunnieb (May 24, 2013)

Doin' another honey treatment tonight!


----------



## heirloom (May 25, 2013)

Currently sat steaming with honey on my ends, a layer of olive oil on my entire length and a layer of humectress covering the olive oil


----------



## Need2gro (May 29, 2013)

Under the dryer with Genuine Natural Pure Honey & some Aloe Vera Gel... Really hoping that my hair comes out great!


----------



## sunnieb (May 29, 2013)

Need2gro - How'd your hair turn out?


----------



## Need2gro (May 30, 2013)

My hair came out soft & it was a breeze to detangle in the shower! I swear the comb just glided through!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 1, 2013)

Need2gro said:


> My hair came out soft & it was a breeze to detangle in the shower! I swear the comb just glided through!



Awesome!

I'm doing my weekly honey treatment tonight.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## heirloom (Jun 1, 2013)

Last night I prepooed with olive oil and this morning shampooed put honey on the ends and put ORS replenishing conditioner over my entire length. Steamed for 20 mins and stepped back into the shower. Oh how easy de-tangling was. I only lost a couple of hairs and they were shed. Haven't seen any change in hair colour yet but I will continue to do this even if my hair doesn't lighten


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 1, 2013)

heirloom - how do you pre-poo with olive oil?  That sound interesting.


----------



## heirloom (Jun 1, 2013)

sunnieb I just put loads of it on dry hair before I go to bed then rinse off in the morning. It penetrates the shaft like coconut oil. I would have used coconut oil but I didn't have a spoon to scoop it out of the jar and couldn't be bothered to go downstairs to get one


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok, heirloom you got me thinking about using EVOO. 

I mixed about a teaspoon of EVOO in with my honey and I have the mixture sitting on my hair now.  Will rinse in about an hour.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 1, 2013)

heirloom said:


> Last night I prepooed with olive oil and this morning shampooed put honey on the ends and put ORS replenishing conditioner over my entire length. Steamed for 20 mins and stepped back into the shower. Oh how easy de-tangling was. I only lost a couple of hairs and they were shed. *Haven't seen any change in hair colour yet* but I will continue to do this even if my hair doesn't lighten



Just keep an eye on your hair, especially in the sun.  The lightening will sneak up on you.

I'm loving the light brown tint my hair has now.  It's like the perfect summer color.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 8, 2013)

Doing another honey treatment right now and here are a few more tips I've learned through trial and error:

-When you wet your hair, don't wring out any water.  Just put on a plastic cap until you get ready to apply the honey.  Remember, the wetter your hair, the easier the honey will glide on.

-Always get an extra towel (or 2).  You're gonna need them to prevent "honey splashes" all over your counter and floor.


----------



## heirloom (Jun 14, 2013)

Did a honey treatment last friday and today my hair loves it


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 15, 2013)

Reading through the thread and I realize that I always end up doing my honey treatments late on Saturday nights!  

Anyhoo.....Doing honey treatments once a week is also saving me some money.  I balked a bit at paying $11 for the big jar, but it's lasted me over 3 months now.  I just cancelled my auto shipments of WEN because I don't use it as much.  My hair is so soft and holds moisture like nothing else.  I'll just buy my WEN as needed and I'll get to switch flavors more often.

The light brownness is soooooo pretty!  I don't know why I waited so long to add this to my hair regimen.

Lemme go slap some honey in and let it set for about an hour.  I'm lovin' it!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 15, 2013)

lamaria211 - OT: Awwwww, your siggy is so adorable!  Brought back memories of dh and our boys when they were babies!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 21, 2013)

Bought the biggest jar of honey available at the Farmer's Market since it was $15 for 2 lbs 14 oz instead of paying $11 for 32oz.

Can't wait to use it tomorrow!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 2, 2013)

Did another honey treatment tonight and airdrying now.  Love the softness!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am right there with you sunnieb on adding honey to my deep conditioners and I am using the cheap honey.  I can't to get my hands on some organic raw honey.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> I am right there with you sunnieb on adding honey to my deep conditioners and I am using the cheap honey.  I can't to get my hands on some organic raw honey.



Do you still get the softness @ Lisa0821


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Do you still get the softness @ Lisa0821


 

Lilmama1011 Yes, madam that was the main reason I have been using it.  It is a softness without being mushy.  I really only use about teaspoon with any and every DC I use, protein or moisture.   Since I have stopped dying my hair jet black, I have embraced the reddish brown tones in my hair now.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 6, 2013)

Feeling hair lazy, but reading through this thread is inspiring me to bust out the honey tonight!


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 6, 2013)

I used honey when I was relaxed. I added it to my prepoo conditioners and my DCs my hair was in heaven after each use. It was always soft and silky.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jul 8, 2013)

*SUNSHINE BABY, why dont you use it on natural hair*


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 8, 2013)

no I don't. It just seems like my hair would be sticky.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 8, 2013)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *SUNSHINE BABY, why dont you use it on natural hair*



I am yes to try honey on my natural hair, when I do it will be after a heavy protein treatment or after using henna AnjelLuvsUBabe


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 14, 2013)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> no I don't. It just seems like my hair would be sticky.



PinkSunshine77 - yes it can be sticky, but the moisturizing properties are too much for my naturally dry hair to ignore.  To combat the stickiness, you must begin with dripping wet hair and keep your hands wet.  I can't believe how the honey just slides on. 

I have honey in my hair right now.  Will probably rinse in about an hour and airdry.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe I can do this over night tonight to combat some potential protein overload. Has anyone done an over night honey treatment?  Can I just baggy with honey and no conditioner?  Is honey all moisture or does it act like a protein?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 21, 2013)

Jobwright - for me, honey treatments give my dry hair a moisture boost.  I'll research a bit to see if it also has any benefits of protein.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 21, 2013)

Doing some honey research and came across another good article:

_Jedley Manimtim
Tue September 8th, 2009

If you're looking for a simple home remedy for noticeably healthier and shinier hair, you'll probably have to look no further than your kitchen cabinet or pantry. I'm talking about honey. But before you get any sweet ideas to open up that jar or pop the top of that plastic bottle, I'd encourage you to finish reading in order to prevent against any sticky mess and unnecessary time spent under the shower faucet as consequence. You got that, honey? Do a quick search on our lovely associated content site and within seconds you'll find an abundance of articles citing the numerous cosmetic, medicinal, or nutritional benefits of honey. It's clear that
beyond its traditional affixation to conquering the classic sweet tooth, honey packs a lot more than meets the tongue._

_Honey is as classified as a humectant and emollient, simply meaning that it is a naturally good conditioner and moisturizer because of its ability to attract and retain water molecules. This is a desirable effect and leaves hair looking shinier and feeling softer. It is also full of enriching vitamins and minerals. Here are two ways that you can use honey as a homemade conditioner and moisturizer for healthy and shiny hair.

#1 Way to Use Honey as a Natural Hair Conditioner and Moisturizer

Combine a quarter-size drop of honey with a teaspoon of extra virgin olive oil in a small, microwaveable dish/container. Mix the two ingredients with a spoon and microwave for 15-__30 seconds. Remove the concoction from the microwave and let cool for 30 seconds. Use your hands to evenly disperse the honey and olive oil throughout your hair. Massage it into __your scalp and work from your roots to the tip of your hair. Cover with a shower cap (if you have long hair) or leave as is and let it sit for 30 minutes before showering. Shower and fully rinse out hair with cold water.

#2 Way to Use Honey as a Natural Hair Conditioner and Moisturizer

Combine a quarter-size drop of honey with an equal amount of your regular conditioner. Rub the two together and use your hands to evenly disperse the honey and conditioner throughout your hair (preferably damp). Massage it into your scalp and work from your roots to the tip of your hair. Cover with a shower cap (if you have long hair) or leave as is and let it sit for 30 minutes before showering. Shower and fully rinse out hair with cold water.

My Preferred Method of Using Honey for Healthier, Shinier Hair

Both of the aforementioned are great ways to make good use of honey's natural humectant power although I personally prefer the second to the first. Keep in mind that even though the concept of honey in your hair may sound like a sticky no-no, honey actually rinses out as easily as your regular conditioner so as long as it's not applied to hair on its own. Using either of the above honey methods consistently (1-3 times a week at most) is sure to leave you with healthier, shinier, and smoother hair. Lastly, honey also naturally lightens hair, so if you're looking to darken your hair, consider using molasses as a substitute.

Source

Two sisters, two step-sisters, and one girlfriend _


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, I'm growing impatient with only having a hint of brown.

Looks like the honey articles I've been reading say to leave the honey on for at least *3 hours* once a week. I've been doing an hour.

I'll try to do 3 hours this afternoon since I have some house cleaning to do. I also might add some olive oil and cinnamon oil.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 22, 2013)

Added about a teaspoon of EVOO to the honey this time and I've had it on my hair for about an hour and a half.  Not sure if I'll make it to 3 hours, but I'll leave it on until at least after 10pm.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 29, 2013)

Just stopping in to give my testimony on the greatness of honey. I went by the farmers market today, picked up some raw honey, came home, spritz my hair with water, honey'ed it down, baggied, sat under the dryer for about an hour, cowashed it out, ahpogee 2 min, coffee rinsed under ORS DC for an hour, roller set and OMG, THE SHINE AND BOUNCE when I took the rollers out. LOVIN THIS HONEY THING!  Not sure if I can spend as much time as I did today on every wash, but every chance I get, HONEY WILL BE MY PREPOO!!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 29, 2013)

Doin' my weekly honey treatment now!


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 30, 2013)

Took my wrap down this morning and ITS STILL SHINY!!!!!  Wow!  Loving this!  My DH even said it was so blingy and bouncy. YAY!!!!!  So now I have 2 staples...honey and vatika oil.  Now if I can find the PERFECT DC I will be set!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 4, 2013)

Added alot of honey to my protein dc tonight and left on for an hour.  I love how honey makes my hair feel!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 4, 2013)

I will use honey during my wash day later today as I'm in need of some major hydration. I've been a little neglectful this week and it's showing in the form of dryness.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 4, 2013)

I might try straight honey next wash day for lightening my hair, that's all i need for that right?


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 4, 2013)

Honey on under my baggy right now.  I am really pushing it to get my tea rinse, quick DC and roller set done before church this morning.  Hoping the honey serves as the REAL DC because I think the DC with conditioner will be a real quick one in the shower...


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 4, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I might try straight honey next wash day for lightening my hair, that's all i need for that right?



Lilmama1011 that's what I did at first.  However, my hair still only has a light tint of brown after all this time.

I read that you need to leave the honey on for 3 hours and cinnamon oil or lemmon juice can also help with lightening.  I need to do this.

But, it depends on your natural hair color as well.  My hair is blacker than black so there's only so much honey can lighten.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 4, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Lilmama1011 that's what I did at first.  However, my hair still only has a light tint of brown after all this time.
> 
> I read that you need to leave the honey on for 3 hours and cinnamon oil or lemmon juice can also help with lightening.  I need to do this.
> 
> But, it depends on your natural hair color as well.  My hair is blacker than black so there's only so much honey can lighten.



Whats measurements for all ingredients or just put some and your fine?  I never heard of cinnamon oil sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 4, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Whats measurements for all ingredients or just put some and your fine?  I never heard of cinnamon oil http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=101339



Lilmama1011 - I'd never heard of cinnamon oil either until I started reading about honey.  I'll see if I can find more info before I use it.

I don't measure the honey/EVOO mix.  I just pour some in a bowl and go.  If I had to guess, I think I use about 1/2 cup honey and 1 TBSP EVOO.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 5, 2013)

I used honey last night and my hair felt great. I forget how nice it feels after using it during my DCing sessions. I dry DCed with it. I squeezed honey into a bowl, poured in some avocado oil, mixed in some conditioners that I was trying to use up and zapped all of it in the microwave for about 15 seconds. Applied it to my tea soaked hair. Let it sit for a few hours. Hair felt great in the end.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 6, 2013)

divachyk I do a honey treatment once a week.  I wet my hair in the shower and apply honey (mixed with a little olive oil) directly, put on a plastic cap and let it marinate for at least an hour.  Luckily, I've been doing this for my entire relaxer cycle this go 'round so I really see the difference in my hair.

My ng retains moisture like never before and detangles so easily.  I'm trying to lighten my hair so I don't heat it before applying.  

I just did this last night and my hair is lovin' it!


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 7, 2013)

Honey in now under baggy and hood dryer for 45 mins.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 10, 2013)

I know this is not a challenge but I'm trying to keep track of myself in here.  I hope you don't mind... Honey in with EVCO this time under baggy and dryer.  I forgot to prepoo with coconut oil last night so hopefully this will do.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 10, 2013)

Jobwright go ahead!

I use threads as a tracker all the time. 

Honey Hair Update - my hair is finally turning light brown all over!   I'll try to take a pic that shows the brown.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 13, 2013)

I was finally able to get my honey treatment on before 7pm! 

I'll let it sit until at least 9pm and see how that works.

My hair still looks black when I take pics, not sure what I have to do to get the brown to show up.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 13, 2013)

I use Manuka Honey in my DC's. Leaves my hair soft and very shiny.


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok Im hooked... gotta find me some raw honey.. dont know what took me so long!!! Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 13, 2013)

soonergirl - I know!  I'm mad that I started this thread last year, and I just got around to really trying straight honey treatments this year! 

I can't wait to rinse this honey out and bask in the softy shininess that's left behind!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 13, 2013)

Um, no.  Too much of a good thing.

My hair is too soft and spongy!  I will stick to leaving the honey on for 1 hour only.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 14, 2013)

Even with all the problems last night, my hair is feeling the positive honey effects today.

Soft, shiny, and full of body!


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 15, 2013)

Got some on now. Will follow your lead and not leave on more than an hour. Thanks girlie


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 16, 2013)

Prepoo'ed with honey and EVCO before my cowash today. I tried Neutrogena Triple Moisture deep conditioning mask for the first time. I used it with coffee under.  Sat under baggy and dryer for 1 hour. About to rinse and hoping for greatness!!!!  Gonna roller set for date night with the hubby.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 16, 2013)

soonergirl - how'd your hair turn out?

@Jobwright - Hope your hair turned out perfect for your date night!

My hair is still so moist from the honey treatment!  I was able to skip my normal cowash night last night.  I'll dc tomorrow though - with honey added of course!


----------



## Mahsiah (Aug 18, 2013)

Did it lighten anyone's hair?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 18, 2013)

Messiah said:


> Did it lighten anyone's hair?



Someone stated that it made their hair from dark brown to light but they have been using honey for a while so I figure it will take a while to lighten the hair but for now just enjoy the moisture benefits Messiah


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 18, 2013)

sunnieb Thanks!

Messiah I always do black tea or coffee rinses so I have no idea about the lightening effects.  I am basically using honey just for the moisturizing benefits.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 18, 2013)

Messiah said:


> Did it lighten anyone's hair?



Messiah - yes!  I wanted to lighten my hair, so I haven't been heating the honey before I apply it.

Here's a pic from post #64:






Now, my hair has a light brown tint all over.  However, my natural hair color is black.  There's only so much honey can do.

If you don't want to lighten your hair, just heat the honey before application.  10-15 seconds in the microwave should do it.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 26, 2013)

Doing a honey treatment right now.  Will probably rinse out in about 15 minutes.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm loving honey now that I'm using it frequently. I'm even adding in Agave Nectar.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 30, 2013)

Honey under my AOHSR for an hour this morning.


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 30, 2013)

What is the best product to mix the honey with??


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 30, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> What is the best product to mix the honey with??



A lot of people mix it with their favorite conditioners to get a extra moisture boost


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 30, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> soonergirl - I know!  I'm mad that I started this thread last year, and I just got around to really trying straight honey treatments this year!
> 
> I can't wait to rinse this honey out and bask in the softy shininess that's left behind!



Good!! I love the honey. Gonna mix with a oil next time.


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 30, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> A lot of people mix it with their favorite conditioners to get a extra moisture boost



Great thanks. Ill try it to see how it wrks.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 30, 2013)

Adding honey in your conditioner is the best non-sticky way to give your hair the benefits of honey.  Here are some pics of how it looks when I add honey/evoo to Motions CPR for a light protein dc.

















Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## divachyk (Aug 31, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk I do a honey treatment once a week.  I wet my hair in the shower and apply honey (mixed with a little olive oil) directly, put on a plastic cap and let it marinate for at least an hour.  Luckily, I've been doing this for my entire relaxer cycle this go 'round so I really see the difference in my hair.
> 
> My ng retains moisture like never before and detangles so easily.  I'm trying to lighten my hair so I don't heat it before applying.
> 
> I just did this last night and my hair is lovin' it!



sunnieb, are you placing it on the new growth?


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 1, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb, are you placing it on the new growth?



divachyk absolutely!  The honey loosens and moisturizes my new growth. I make sure to apply the honey from root to tip.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 2, 2013)

Lesson learned tonight:

I have to think of a better way to apply honey when dealing with so much newgrowth.  I made it through, but whew!  

I'll make a trip to Sally's this weekend to see if I can find some kind of applicator bottle and cut the tip off or something.  I have to be sure I get the honey all the way down to the newgrowth.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 2, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Lesson learned tonight:
> 
> I have to think of a better way to apply honey when dealing with so much newgrowth.  I made it through, but whew!
> 
> I'll make a trip to Sally's this weekend to see if I can find some kind of applicator bottle and cut the tip off or something.  I have to be sure I get the honey all the way down to the newgrowth.



Root only applicator bottle sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 2, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Root to tip applicator bottle



Lilmama1011 is that the name of the bottle?  What's it look like?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 2, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Lilmama1011 is that the name of the bottle?  What's it look like?







At sallys, you get straight to the root more than twice as fast as typical applicator bottles  sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 3, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> View attachment 223697
> 
> At sallys, you get straight to the root more than twice as fast as typical applicator bottles



Lilmama1011
I've never seen a bottle like that.  I'll buy one and try it out.

I'm really enjoying my honey-shined hair this morning!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 27, 2013)

I took a break from honeying to get through the last of my relaxer stretch.  

Welp, I'm a week post, and doing a honey treatment right now!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 13, 2013)

Might do a honey treatment tonight.......


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 13, 2013)

I tried honey once and didn't like it. I tried it in shampoo and in DC. But I did out some in my friends DC and she said it worked really well.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm still using honey in every DC. It's habit now.


----------



## Rnjones (Oct 13, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> At sallys, you get straight to the root more than twice as fast as typical applicator bottles  sunnieb



I love this bottle. It makes oiling so easy

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 13, 2013)

My edges are now lighter from adding some honey to my conditioner for many months. I noticed when I got up close that I had lighter, even my SO said it looks like my hair was bleached, cool, it's not dramatic but it is lighter


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 13, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> My edges are now lighter from adding some honey to my conditioner for many months. I noticed when I got up close that I had lighter, even my SO said it looks like my hair was bleached, cool, it's not dramatic but it is lighter



Yep, I love the lightening from honey!

However, I don't think my hair has gotten as light as it's going to get.  I love the look of being black, but brown in the sun.

I have a mix of honey and EVOO sitting on my hair right now.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 14, 2013)

I love the results of using honey and EVOO!  My hair has a natural shine but no greasiness.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 27, 2013)

Seriously neglected my hair last week, so starting off this week with a honey treatment to boost the moisture.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Oct 27, 2013)

sunnieb

How did you use you Honey & evoo together?


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 27, 2013)

TheEspressoHair said:


> How did you use you Honey & evoo together?



TheEspressoHair I just mix them in a bowl, apply to damp hair, and rinse after 30 minutes or so.  Love it!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Oct 28, 2013)

[USER=101339]sunnieb[/USER] ;19154691 said:
			
		

> TheEspressoHair I just mix them in a bowl, apply to damp hair, and rinse after 30 minutes or so.  Love it!


    Is this your prepoo treatment or DC?


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 28, 2013)

TheEspressoHair said:


> Is this your prepoo treatment or DC?



TheEspressoHair nope!  I do this as a moisturizing treatment in itself.  Once I rinse, I airdry.

I do plan to do a light protein dc tonight though.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 31, 2013)

Bought some RAW honey yesterday at Whole Foods.  Melted about 2 tbs in a bowl sitting on top of a boil of hot water.  Massaged my scalp with JBCO, jojoba oil and peppermint eo.  Then applied AORM, applied honey, baggy, under dryer now.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 31, 2013)

Picked up some honey tonight to DC with this weekend. I'm going on 10 weeks post, trying to stretch for however long that I'm able to go. Will see if honey helps push me over the bump.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 31, 2013)

I used honey then tried agave nectar. I liked agave better. It gave me a softer, "slipper" feel.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm debating if I want to do a Blackstrap Molasses prepoo or a honey mix DC.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 9, 2013)

Doing a honey/evoo treatment right now.  Probably rinse in about 30 minutes.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 16, 2013)

I've discovered that adding almost equal amounts of honey and evoo is a great moisturing treatment for my hair.  I have the mixture on right now.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 17, 2013)

Another lesson learned:

I used waaaay too much EVOO last night!  My hair was oily and coated today.   It wasn't too bad since I bunned it up, but not the result I was looking for.

Next time I will go back to 3 parts honey and 1 part EVOO.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 29, 2013)

Doing Honey/Evoo treatment right now.

I was getting lazy, but all the beautiful hair pics posted lately have inspired me.  I'm starting to get the "grow my hair" bug again.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2013)

sunnieb loves her some honey. I've used honey in the past and i will revisit once i get my cashflow straight. Its not very easy to come by in my region.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 30, 2013)

PureSilver - yes ma'am!  I love what honey does for my hair!

To get the pure, from the farm honey, I have to drive to a small Farmers Market, but it's worth it.  I buy the big jar ($15) and it last me for months.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2013)

sunnieb wow thats great, how large is that Jar?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 5, 2013)

PureSilver I never got your tag!

The jar says 2lbs 14oz.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 7, 2013)

Saturday night means Honey/EVOO time! 

Almost time to rinse and airdry.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 8, 2014)

The EVOO didn't seem to be working anymore, so I'm back to doing my weekly treatments using raw honey only. 

Got some honey in my hair right now!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 30, 2014)

http://everydayroots.com/honey-hair-treatment

4 Honey Treatments for Dry and Damaged Hair

Hair is pretty incredible. Although technically dead when it is outside of your scalp, it can still be “healthy” or damaged. Today we put so many products into our hair, apply high levels of heat to it, just to sculpt it a certain way, achieve a certain look, without second thought about what we’re actually doing. In my opinion,*beautiful hair is healthy hair, and healthy hair is not the product of what you find on the shelves in stores, but rather in your own kitchen.


Why Honey (and the other stuff)?

If you have dry or damaged hair, honey can help. A natural humectant, honey attracts moisture. It’s also full of antioxidants and nutrients to feed hair follicles that house the live part of hair, encouraging hair growth. That being said, it also needs a medium to help spread it around, otherwise you can end up with just a sticky mess, so the recipes include other natural ingredients that help you restore dry hair to a health and luster, from the scalp up.


1. Just Honey

This recipe contains just honey and water, nothing extra added or needed!

You will need…

-1/4 cup of organic raw honey
-Fresh water

Directions

Mix ¼ cup of organic raw honey with just enough fresh water to thin it out to the point where you can spread it around your hair (add it tablespoon by tablespoon.) Obviously this depends on how much hair you have-you can up the amount of honey if you need to. When you’re ready, apply as you would shampoo to damp hair and let it sit for 30 minutes. Rinse with warm water.

2. Honey and Apple Cider Vinegar

Apple cider vinegar is added here as it leaves hair with lovely shine and acts a natural conditioner.

You will need…

-1/4 cup of organic raw honey
-10 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar

Directions

Mix together honey and ACV. Apply as you would shampoo to damp hair, and let sit for 15 minutes. Rinse out with warm water.

3. Honey and Olive Oil

Olive oil can create a big difference in moisture after just a few uses, and promotes a healthy scalp and hair roots. It also helps smooth and coat dry and damaged hair shafts.

You will need…

-1/2 cup of honey
-1/4 cup of olive oil

Directions

Mix together ½ cup of honey and ¼ cup of olive oil, warming the mixture slightly if you need to. Apply to hair as needed.

4. Honey and Coconut Oil

Coconut oil, like olive oil, helps moisturize hair and hair roots. It seems to add a little bit more shine (in my opinion) and is a little lighter as well. It’s packed full of nutrients that make it an automatic go to ingredient in hair treatments.

You will need….

-1/4 cup of honey
-3 tablespoons of warmed coconut oil

Directions

Combine coconut oil and honey and blend thoroughly. Work into damp hair as you would shampoo. Let sit for 10 minutes, and then rinse with warm water.

Much of what you see in stores is just different ratios of basically the same stuff with different fragrances. With honey , you know what you’re getting every time, and personally, I love the results. I like to think of my hair as fairly healthy overall, but with the dry winter months coming up, a little extra moisture and conditioning is always wanted.


Tips

-Stick to raw organic honey. If you have to warm it a little bit that’s fine, but the ultra-pasteurized clear stuff you buy at the supermarket really doesn’t have many benefits.

-Try adding some honey to your regular shampoo or conditioner if you don’t feel like making up a separate treatment.

-Avoid harsh products and heat treatment (like straightening your hair every day.) Natural is beautiful!

-Be aware of the type of hair that you have. Applying olive oil and honey to limp, thin, hair that is prone to getting oily will probably just make it greasier and heavier.

-There’s no need to use these treatments every day. Once or twice a week should be sufficient.

-Be patient. Applying honey to damaged and dry hair is not going restore it to perfect condition right away.

By Claire Goodall


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 30, 2014)

I have tried honey in various mixtures so many times and it never yields positive results.  While user-error is always a possibility, I am ready to conclude that my hair just has a love affair with protein right now and doesn't want any added moisture.  

Out of curiosity, how do you honey fans respond to protein - hard core, dairy, etc. (Wondering if there is a love/hate relationship with honey versus protein.)


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 30, 2014)

Another question: my scalp stays dry and can drink up any oil like a sponge. Any thoughts / experiences using honey/mix on scalp?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 31, 2014)

Tried honey during a cowash -- added conditioner then layered honey on top. #fail Hair didn't feel very moisturized. I'll stick to mixing it in my conditioner than applying.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome thread! sunnieb

I never noticed it because as soon as I see the words "relaxed/relaxer", my brain automatically ignores the thread


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 2, 2014)

I keep forgetting that I want to try adding some honey into my conditioner.    Thanks for the reminder.  Next week, it will be ORS Mayonnaise.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 2, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> I keep forgetting that I want to try adding some honey into my conditioner.    Thanks for the reminder.  Next week, it will be ORS Mayonnaise.



Let us know how you like it.

Since I've been doing weekly honey washes, my hair has definitely improved in softness and retaining moisture.

I also haven't had to use any detangling sprays throughout my 20 week relaxer stretch.  I think the honey is working magic on my newgrowth as well.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 2, 2014)

Detangling is always my downfall.  If it helps me with that, then it will definitely be a keeper.  I'm hoping for a four month stretch, with a possibility of transitioning to natural.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 20, 2014)

Doing my weekly honey treatment now!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 23, 2014)

I will be adding honey to every DC going forward. I use to do this back in the day...I'm returning to an oldie but goodie.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 23, 2014)

I love using raw honey in my DC. I promise this makes a difference. I'm prone to dryness and this has helped up my moisture throughout my journey.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 13, 2014)

Can't sleep, so I decided to do a honey treatment! 

I'm going to be up, so may as well let my hair benefit from it.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 14, 2014)

sunnieb, I'm nowhere near being sleepy  so I understand 

I'm adding honey and evoo to everything these days. My hair is enjoying that.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 14, 2014)

divachyk glad your hair is liking honey!

I'm airdrying now.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 16, 2014)

Dc'd with Motions CPR (light protein) tonight and did my usual honey/EVOO addition.  I decided to add an extra big scoop of honey on top of the mixture. 

My hair is much softer than normal.  Think I'll keep adding the extra honey for moisture.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm picking up some raw honey today! I've been looking for something to mix with my conditioners because I go through bottles so fast. Hopefully it helps with moisture and lightening my hair over time. How long does it take to see the lightening effects?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 17, 2014)

Truth be told, I never measure, I squirt (honey) and pour (evoo) until my eyes are content.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 22, 2014)

JuiceMobsta here ya go!  Good honey info in here. 

The key is to look for raw, unfiltered honey sold at farmers markets, health stores, etc.  The honey sold at regular grocery stores is mostly watered down junk.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 22, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I'm picking up some raw honey today! I've been looking for something to mix with my conditioners because I go through bottles so fast. Hopefully it helps with moisture and lightening my hair over time. How long does it take to see the lightening effects?



PlainJane I think it took 3 honey treatments before I noticed my hair starting to lighten.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 28, 2014)

sunnieb

Have you ever tried Royal Jelly instead of honey one day? Do you DC, rinse, then add your honey mix?


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 28, 2014)

TamaraShaniece said:


> sunnieb
> 
> Have you ever tried Royal Jelly instead of honey one day? Do you DC, rinse, then add your honey mix?



TamaraShaniece - no, I haven't used Royal Jelly.  Sounds like something I used to use way back when though.  Have you used it?

I'm doing a honey treatment tonight.  I just wet my hair, put honey on, put on plastic cap, wait an hour, rinse and airdry.  Nothing else.  


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=359259


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 28, 2014)

I haven't. I saw honey, bee pollen, and royal jelly next to each other on the shelves. The regular bees use honey but only royal jelly is given to the queen. Maybe I'll experiment w/ that.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 3, 2014)

Doing my weekly honey treatment now......

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## JazziLady! (Apr 4, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Doing my weekly honey treatment now......  Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Sunnieb!  I saw that you transitioned from texlaxed to bone straight.  What made  you go bone straight?  Your hair is gorgeous by the way!'


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 4, 2014)

JazziLady! said:


> Sunnieb!  I saw that you transitioned from texlaxed to bone straight.  What made  you go bone straight?  Your hair is gorgeous by the way!'



JazziLady!  I've always been a bone straight relaxer. I think I just stretch for so long between relaxers that my hair appears to be texlaxed at times. 

Thanks for the compliment!  Your hair is gorgeous too!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Apr 13, 2014)

I did 2 honey treatments. 

I prepood w/ ojon oil and pure honey (didn't have raw  )

This left my hair soft. 

I DC w/ BBB? Babassu Deep Conditioner w/ honey on top. I probably could have avoided this step because my hair didn't feel as moisturized as it did w/ the Prepoo. Or maybe I should use the prepoo has co-wash day.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 15, 2014)

i put honey in everything! i add it to my dc's, as a moisturizer for my face, off-line with coco it oil and to my teas. Gotta love the sticky goodness.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 15, 2014)

Oooh now i must try this! Have you or anyone else tried this?  Thank you for posting this and for starting this thread sunnieb 



sunnieb said:


> Here's an article I found on Honey for Hairgrowth:
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/88669-using-honey-hair-growth/
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 16, 2014)

sugaplum I haven't tried that yet.  Guess because the honey alone works so well on my hair, I'm not motivated to add anything.

Matter of fact, I have honey in my hair right now!


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh what a yummy treat honey is.  On the face i love it. i just apply it on and leave it for 6 minutes then wipe it off with a warm wet towel. A esthetician told me this tip. On the hair it just gives that Bling Bling shine!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 16, 2014)

sugaplum - what benefits does your face/skin get from honey?


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 16, 2014)

sunnieb When i use it as a mask it keeps my pimples at bay and leave my skin super smooth.  I saw a video by Michelle Phan where she made a scrub to exfoliate dry skin for the Winter but i use it all year round. Here is the recipe:

Michelle's Dry Skin Scrub Recipe
3 tbs - Extra Virgin Olive Oil
2 tbs - Honey
1/2 cup - Sugar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAF9PPhnatU&feature=related


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 16, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> @sunnieb When i use it as a mask it keeps my pimples at bay and leave my skin super smooth.  I saw a video by Michelle Phan where she made a scrub to exfoliate dry skin for the Winter but i use it all year round. Here is the recipe:
> 
> Michelle's Dry Skin Scrub Recipe
> 3 tbs - Extra Virgin Olive Oil
> ...



Thanks for the tip!  I've heard about this, but didn't know the measurements.  I'll let you know if I try it.


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 18, 2014)

Sitting under the dryer using raw honey mixed with my DC for the first time. My SO laughed at me saying I'm always trying something new I found on LHFC and I won't be happy until I wake up with a head full of ants


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 20, 2014)

Just when I thought all this honey wasn't noticeably lightening my hair, I realized that my hair is almost ALL light brown! 

The first pic is from October 2013 and the second pic is from this morning.  I can't believe the difference in the color!  I love it!  I don't use EVOO anymore, so I don't have that blingy shine, but it's still soft and moisturized.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 20, 2014)

So I see where my honey shine is......the roots! 

When I apply honey,  I always do a scalp massage to ensure my newgrowth is covered. It's hard to get alot of honey on the ends since it's already so messy. 

I'll have to think of a way.  Here's a pic from just now as I was putting my hair up in a loose bedtime bun. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 21, 2014)

i did a prepoo treatment on Saturday a hot oil treat with a mix of JBCO, evoo, and hot six oil and i added honey and left it on for 45 minutes. Love the results.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 21, 2014)

sunnieb, do you mix yours in your DCner or slather the honey on top after you've put DCner in your hair. I can't remember what you told me when I asked this before.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 21, 2014)

divachyk I mix honey in with my deep conditioner prior to application. 

However,  once a week I wet my hair and slather honey on directly.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 22, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk I mix honey in with my deep conditioner prior to application.
> 
> However,  once a week I wet my hair and slather honey on directly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Your results are beautiful. 

How long do you leave the dc on your hair and do you use heat?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 26, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> Your results are beautiful.
> 
> How long do you leave the dc on your hair and do you use heat?



sugaplum Thank you! 

When I use honey alone,  I cover with a plastic cap and let it sit for one hour. 

When I add honey to my dc's, I'll let it sit for an hour to an hour and a half. 

I don't use heat either way. Matter of fact,  here's my "honeyfied" Nexxus Humectress that I'm about to apply right now!  



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 28, 2014)

sunnieb that mix looks great.  i have some humectress in there hmmmm...i will have to give this a try. 
i am doing the baggie method do you think this mixture would be good to put on my ends and bag it up?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 28, 2014)

sugaplum - how long were you thinking of leaving it in?


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 29, 2014)

i wanted to leave this in for 1hour no heat.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes. I applied honey to my HH Pink Grapefruit Conditioner tonight. It was wonderful.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 29, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> i wanted to leave this in for 1hour no heat.



That should be cool. My hair does fine with one hour. sugaplum

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Here's my hair tonight. That honey brown is really coming through. Wonder how brown my hair can get?

***deleted pics since they kept posting sideways. Will keep trying*****


Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 1, 2014)

I am going back to using honey in my DC, in the past two months I have noticed my ends are dry with a quickness.  I stopped using honey and replaced it with JBCO but that is just not good enough for these no lye ends.  Plus, my hair has a fullness when it truly moisturized that is gone since I stopped using honey. 

I am also thinking about kicking Nene's Secret Leave in conditioner to the curb as well and replacing it with NTM again.  I haven't used NTM in years.


----------



## sunnieb (May 4, 2014)

Did a dc with Motions CPR tonight and of course I had to honey it up:











Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sugaplum (May 4, 2014)

sunnieb what a lovely mix indeed  looks like yummy vanilla pudding  
Did you use heat? And how long did you leave this on?

i loooovvvee doing pre-poo treatments with warm EVOO & honey. i leave this on for 45 minutes.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 4, 2014)

I usually mix honey in with my moisturizing DC's.


----------



## sugaplum (May 4, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> I usually mix honey in with my moisturizing DC's.



Oh yes me too  
What kind of moisturizing DC's do you use? And do you do them with or without heat? oh and for how long?


----------



## sunnieb (May 4, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> @sunnieb what a lovely mix indeed  looks like yummy vanilla pudding
> Did you use heat? And how long did you leave this on?
> 
> i loooovvvee doing pre-poo treatments with warm EVOO & honey. i leave this on for 45 minutes.



sugaplum I didn't use heat, and I left it on for an hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## sunnieb (May 4, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Here's my hair tonight. That honey brown is really coming through. Wonder how brown my hair can get?
> 
> ***deleted pics since they kept posting sideways. Will keep trying*****
> 
> ...



Here's the pic!


----------



## sugaplum (May 4, 2014)

sunnieb Look at that shine! And your hair is so long and healthy! :wow:
Yes i will try to adapt that regimen. i have noticed that with my hair i like to use my mixes with honey without any heat. Go figure! erplexed


----------



## Beamodel (May 6, 2014)

I mixed honey and KV Brahmi oil to my APB Blueberry Conditioner. 

My hair is air drying very soft


----------



## sunnieb (May 14, 2014)

Doing a honey dc right now.  Have to keep all this newgrowth in check!


----------



## sunnieb (May 17, 2014)

Here's my honeyfied Nexxus Humectress that I'm dc'ing with right now. 











Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (May 21, 2014)

Only have time for 30 minutes of honey love tonight.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 4, 2014)

Have the house to myself for a few hours,  so I decided to do a straight honey treatment since it's been a while. 

Don't know if I've mentioned it,  but when I'm letting the honey sit for an hour,  I wrap a towel on top of the plastic baggie like this:



That way I can do stuff around the house without honey dripping down my neck.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's my hair with no product. All I did was rinse out the honey

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 4, 2014)

Pic didn't attach. ......girrr
Hope it's in this post



So it's upside down. ....girrr again!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 7, 2014)

Hmmm......need to make time to do a straight honey treatment tonight. My hair misses it!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 7, 2014)

I was out in the sun most of this week, so I'm doing a honey treatment right now to give my hair a boost of moisture.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 19, 2014)

Doing a honey dc right now. I'll let it sit for an hour or so.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Pennefeather (Sep 20, 2014)

I have to get back to doing this again. When I was adding honey regularly to my DC, I could see subtle streaks, which I really liked.  I think that I just wiped them all out with my first tea rinse.  I'm so mad!


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 20, 2014)

I wish I have seen this before I washed my hair the other night! I used to use honey when I was natural but kind of fell off the wagon after I relaxed  my hair. I'm sure my hair needs it more than ever now! I'll definitely try it when I wash again next week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 20, 2014)

My hair is like a fluffy light brown cloud today!  I love honey treatments.  

A lady just stopped me and said 'your hair is so beautiful! '.  Makes me feel like all the attention I give my hair is worth it.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm doing a honey dc right now.  Can't wait to have soft, light-brown hair tomorrow!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 12, 2014)

Beware the honey! 

I noticing my ends are browning way faster than the rest of my hair.  I'm to blame.  I tend to glop honey on my ends and just rub it on the other parts.  

I'm doing another honey dc now and I tried to be more even with the honey application.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 19, 2014)

kikisf this thread outlines how I do my honey treatments.....


----------



## divachyk (Oct 19, 2014)

I always mix honey in my DCners just like Rozlewis. It's def the easiest and most effective way to use it for me.


----------



## kikisf (Oct 20, 2014)

sunnieb  Thank you!!! Will start adding honey to the DC mix ASAP.  and....I just saw the photo of light-brown color and started drooling. I have been wanting hair that color but not willing to bleach.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 20, 2014)

kikisf that's exactly why I looked into doing honey treatments.  I want color, but not from a box.

The honey lightens but your hair will return back to your natural color if you stop - at least that's how it works for me.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 21, 2014)

Doing a honey dc right now to loosen my newgrowth.  

Getting prepped for my relaxer this weekend! :woohoo:


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 7, 2014)

Giving my hair some straight honey love right now.  Rinsing in about 20 min.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 8, 2014)

My hair had darkened up since I've been inconsistent,  but the shine left behind by the honey is remarkable!  This is a pic of my dry hair right now:

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 15, 2014)

Fought off being hair lazy and doing a honey treatment now.

I've got to do this once a week if I want to break the BSL cycle and hit WL in 2015!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 17, 2014)

Finally seeing hints of the honey brown coming back!   Here's my hair right now:

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 22, 2014)

Been neglecting my hair a bit lately, so I'm going to do a nourishing honey treatment tonight to make up for it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm using some raw honey and some random stuff for a deep condition under my table top.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 11, 2015)

I did a honey treatment last night, airdried and put in 2 bantu knots.   Didn't really pay attention to my hair until tonight when I was about to dc.

The wave pattern and soft bounce was amazing!  I know it was the honey effect.  I'll remember this when I want a big bouncy hairdo.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 18, 2015)

About to dc my hair and snapped a pic to see if the honey treatments are lightening my hair.  Here's my hair right now.  It looks black IRL, but I can see some brown highlights in the pic. 

ETA: have no idea why my hair pics post sideways!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 1, 2015)

Did regular honey treatment last night and lovin the honey bounce and shine! 

Took one pic with flash and one without.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF

Eta: as usual app acting up.  Will add pics later.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 13, 2015)

Meant to post in this thread! 

Thinking of doing a honey treatment tonight......


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't remember if I replied this thread or not... too lazy to look lol... I've used honey before and it was ok but I liked agave nectar better.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 13, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I can't remember if I replied this thread or not... too lazy to look lol... I've used honey before and it was ok but I liked agave nectar better.



CodeRed,
 does agave, lighten the hair as well


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 14, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> @CodeRed,
> does agave, lighten the hair as well


 
Pennefeather

Not for me. I used it during different seasons too (different times of direct sunlight) and it didn't do anything to lighten my hair... thank goodness. I didn't think about that beforehand.


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 14, 2015)

This thread inspired me to use honey when I first started lurking in the forum! I use it every time I DC now.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I also want to say thank you to sunnieb for this thread. I woke up, read this thread, shampooed my hair then put honey in my ORS Hair Mayo and DC'd. Hair came out so soft and had so much slip. I can't wait to do this at many weeks post.


----------



## KERC1974 (Mar 14, 2015)

I do... I use it in everything but my shampoos... 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 12, 2015)

Bumping.....I still use honey!


----------



## kikisf (Sep 12, 2015)

sunnieb said:


> Bumping.....I still use honey!


Been using it ever since you hipped me to it. Thankyou! The old formula of Nexxus Humectress used to have Honey in it. Now I have to add it myself. I am pregnant so I haven't relaxed in a while and won't be until after I give birth so keeping this new growth together is essential.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 12, 2015)

@kikisf congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Ang! (Oct 26, 2015)

I've been using raw unprocessed honey in my conditioners for a month.  The shine and softness it give my hair is helping me stretch my relaxers.  Excited an
Bout going three months with it!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2016)

Researching.......going to add honey treatments to my hair routine again!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 16, 2016)

Doing a straight honey (no added conditioner) treatment right now.   

After seeing breakage last week, I'm re-committing to my hair routine.  This week, I've already cowashed and clarified/shampoo/dc'd, so now I'm treating my hair to a soothing moisturizing honey condition.  

I don't know why I stopped.  My hair loves honey and I can't wait for the bounce and shine tomorrow.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 17, 2016)

Honey shine from last night's honey dc:

I put ORS Carrot Oil on the ends, but the shine is the honey effect!


----------



## sunnieb (May 1, 2016)

Doing a honey dc right now.


----------



## sunnieb (May 13, 2016)

Doing a honey treatment right now before I get too lazy!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 4, 2016)

Sitting here with honey running down my neck and re-reading this thread to remind me of all the benefits of doing this! 

Ahh, the stuff we do for healthy hair!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 10, 2016)

sunnieb said:


> Doing a honey dc right now to loosen my newgrowth.
> 
> Getting prepped for my relaxer this weekend! :woohoo:



Hey Sunnieb, how do you do the honey DC for your roots...? I'm shooting for 12-15 weeks and would like to have this in my arsenal. Thank you kindly!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 10, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey Sunnieb, how do you do the honey DC for your roots...? I'm shooting for 12-15 weeks and would like to have this in my arsenal. Thank you kindly!



I just make sure my hair is soaking wet and slather in the honey. To really get it to my roots, I massage it in to work it down in there.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't have time to do honey-only treatments anymore.  But I still mix plenty of honey in with my weekly dc's and it still gives me some lasting shine.

Here is my hair yesterday.  Last time I dc'd was Sunday night.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2016)

I may need to get me some honey. I am thinking about adding it to my deep conditioners, especially ones that don't offer much slip.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm back!

I don't think I've done a honey-only rinse in months!  My hair missed it.  I missed the nice honey brown I had. 

Well, I'm sitting here with honey on my hair right now.  Since I'm freshly relaxed, I want to do a honey rinse weekly at least until I'm around 6-8 weeks post.  After that, I'll just continue to add honey to my weekly dc.

I hope to be honey brown again in time for summer!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's my hair from this morning.  I see the honey shine, and a hint of brown.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> Here's my hair from this morning.  I see the honey shine, and a hint of brown.
> View attachment 390489


That looks nice! I can't use it, since I have a black rinse in.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 10, 2017)

Fought off hair laziness and currently doing a honey treatment.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 11, 2017)

I had to get an early start this morning, so I forgot to rub in some Carrot Oil and NTM as usual.

Well as I'm winding down I noticed my hair looks shiny.  It's the honey!

Love how the shine isn't just sitting on top of my hair.  Using honey makes the shine come from within! 

*ignore that annoying gray hair *


----------



## TonicaG (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello Ladies: 

Honey is an awesome humectant for our hair.  I too add it in my lil' conditioner cocktail and it works very well.  My hair is always very soft when I use it.  Just an fyi... honey will lighten your hair.  I have some lighter patches throughout my head but I don't mind nor do I try to color my hair, "I let it do what it do!"  Black Molasses have the same properties as honey but will darken your hair.  Just thought I'd share! 

Smooches!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Mar 17, 2017)

Ladies, do you add heat or are you letting the honey condish sit it your hair, and for how long?

Does anyone add the honey to an oil and put it in their hair? How do you like it?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 9, 2017)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Ladies, do you add heat or are you letting the honey condish sit it your hair, and for how long?
> 
> Does anyone add the honey to an oil and put it in their hair? How do you like it?



I just let the honey sit then rinse.  Usually 20 minutes or so is good enough.

I just did a honey condition and air drying now.  Can't wait for the honey softness tomorrow!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 10, 2017)

Loving my hair today!  I washed early enough to air dry completely.  I slept in a top knot to have a slight curl, but not too tight.

Here's a pic when I took my hair down this morning and shook it out.  I'm seeing a hint of brown already and the softness is amazing!

****says my pic is too large. Ugh!

ETA: Adding pic


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 22, 2017)

I've ignored my hair and paid the price. 

I'm dealing with a major setback, but on the road to recovery.   Luckily, I have enough hair (thanks to LHCF) to hide the damage while I correct it. 

I'm doing a honey treatment now as part of my weekly hair routine again.  Plus,  I need to re-read my hair posts and stop getting lazy!


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 23, 2017)

@sunnieb  I’m stopping the laziness as well and joining back in with the honey and longer deep conditions. My hair loved it.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 29, 2017)

@destinyseeker have you done a honey treatment yet?

Friday night and sitting with honey in my hair for another 5 minutes.


----------



## demlew (Dec 30, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> @destinyseeker have you done a honey treatment yet?
> 
> Friday night and sitting with honey in my hair for another 5 minutes.



Coastal Scents has their honey on sale for $4.53 (reg $12.95). **I've never used it so I can't attest to its quality, but I'm buying some since they've never disappointed me.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 30, 2017)

demlew said:


> Coastal Scents has their honey on sale for $4.53 (reg $12.95). **I've never used it so I can't attest to its quality, but I'm buying some since they've never disappointed me.



That's a great price! I pay $15.99 for my 2lb 14 oz jar of honey.


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 30, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> @destinyseeker have you done a honey treatment yet?
> 
> Friday night and sitting with honey in my hair for another 5 minutes.


@sunnieb 
I’m on it in the morning! I’m definitely paying Costal Scents a visit.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 5, 2018)

Doing my weekly honey treatment now.

My honey is starting to get a bit 'solid'.  Feels like liquid brown sugar.   Is it because of the cold weather?  Hmmmmm.....


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 6, 2018)

Found another good honey article.   Think I'll try some of the recipes.   I'll post the full article and recipes below in case the website disappears one day. 

*******

Most of us know honey as an alternative sweetener contributing to a healthier lifestyle. But who knew that slathering the sticky, sweet substance onto your hair could help? Okay, some of you probably did know honey has conditioning properties. But did you know that it’s also a great ingredient for boosting hair growth?

Honey, being an emollient, is one of my favorite ingredients to use in hair packs. But as soon as I learned that it also promotes hair growth, I decided to do my research to know if it really works. Here’s what I found:

*Is Honey Good For Hair Growth?*

Honey is an emollient which means it seals moisture in your hair, keeping it conditioned. This reduces breakage, which is often a cause for slower hair growth.
It has rich antioxidant properties which prevent damage, keeping your scalp and hair healthy.
Honey strengthens the hair follicles, curbing hair fall.
Honey also comprises antibacterial and antiseptic qualities. This prevents scalp infections and soothes issues like dandruff, eczema, and psoriasis, allowing for unhindered hair growth.
Honey cleans the hair follicles by getting rid of impurities. This minimized clogging is often a reason for hair loss.
Using honey as a hair care ingredient not only boosts hair growth but also stimulates hair re-growth from dormant follicles.
Keeping these points in mind, I have put together a list of honey hair masks that helps promote hair growth.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 6, 2018)

*Olive Oil And Honey Hair Mask Recipe*



You Will Need

Half cup Honey

1/4th cup Olive Oil

1/4th cup Buttermilk (optional)

*Processing Time*
30 minutes

*Process*



Blend the honey and olive oil together and microwave for 30 seconds.

Once the mixture has cooled, add the buttermilk and stir.

Now, apply this evenly all over your hair.

Leave the honey mask on for about 30 minutes.

Wear a plastic cap to prevent dripping.

Rinse out the mask with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.

*How Often?*
2-4 times a month

*Why This Works*
Olive oil is a natural conditioner that improves hair health while the honey boosts hair growth.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 6, 2018)

*Banana and Honey Mask Recipe*

*You Will Need*

2 Ripe Bananas
Half cup Honey
1/4th cup Olive Oil
Processing Time
20 minutes
*Process*
The problem with this hair mask is that banana gets stuck to the hair and is hard to wash off. You can increase the amount of olive oil to make the mixture even smoother.

Blend the ingredients till they turn into a smooth, consistent mixture.
Apply this onto your hair and scalp evenly.
Leave the mixture on for about 20 minutes
Wear a shower cap to avoid a mess.
Rinse the mask out with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
Comb through the hair to get rid of banana chunks. Rinse again.
*How Often?*
3-4 times a month

*Why This Works*
Bananas are a great source of vitamin B6, vitamin C, and potassium, all of which are essential for healthy hair growth.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 6, 2018)

*Egg and Honey Hair Mask

You Will Need*

2 Whole Eggs
1 cup Honey
*Processing Time*
20 minutes
*
Process*

Beat 2 eggs and to this, add half a cup of honey.
Mix the ingredients until you get a smooth, consistent mixture.
Apply the mixture onto your hair, starting at the roots and working it down to the tips.
Cover your head with a shower cap and wait for 20 minutes.
Rinse the mask out with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*
3-4 times a month.
*
Why This Works*
Eggs are power packed with the right proteins your hair needs to grow. This pack provides your follicles with the nourishment required for healthy hair growth.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 6, 2018)

*Avocado And Honey Hair Mask*

*You Will Need*

1 Ripe Avocado
1/2 cup Honey
*Processing Time*
20 minutes
*
Process*

Blend half a cup of honey with one ripe avocado
Apply this mixture evenly to coat the full length of your hair.
Leave it on for about 15 to 20 minutes. You can wear a shower cap to avoid a mess.
Shampoo and rinse off with a honey solution.
*How Often?*
3-4 times a month.
*
Why This Works*
Avocados are packed with antioxidants that prevent damage and boost scalp health. It also contains oils that nourish and condition your hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 6, 2018)

* Castor Oil And Honey Hair Mask*

*You will Need*

1 tbsp Honey
2 tbsp Castor Oil
1 Whole Egg
*Processing Time*
1 hour
*
Process*

In a bowl, combine the ingredients until you get a smooth mixture.
Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.
Leave it in for one hour.
Wash off with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*
2-3 times a week.
*
Why This Works*
Castor oil is one of the best oils you can use to boost hair growth.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 6, 2018)

*Coconut Oil And Honey Mask*

*You Will Need*

1/2 cup Coconut Oil
1/2 cup Honey
*Processing Time*
15 minutes

*Process*

For a quick hair mask, blend half a cup of coconut oil (for shoulder length hair) with half a cup of honey.
For those who have longer or shorter hair, adjust the proportions accordingly.
Massage this into your hair thoroughly and leave it on for 15 minutes.
Rinse the mask out with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 7, 2018)

*Coconut Milk and Honey Hair Mask

You will Need*

200g Coconut Milk
2 tbsp Honey
Processing Time
1 hour
*Process*

In a bowl, combine the ingredients until you get a smooth mixture.
Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.
Leave it in for an hour.
Wash off with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*
Up to twice a week.
*
Why This Works*
Coconut milk contains essential fats and proteins that your hair needs for strength.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 7, 2018)

*Aloe Vera And Honey Hair Mask*

*You Will Need*

1 tbsp Honey
2 tbsp Aloe Vera Gel
2 tbsp Yogurt
1 tbsp Olive Oil
*Processing Time*
20 minutes
*
Process*

In a bowl, combine all the ingredients until you get a smooth paste.
Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.
Leave it in for 15- 20 minutes.
Wash off with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*
Once a week
*
Why This Works*
This mask gets rid of dandruff while soothing the scalp and balancing pH.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 7, 2018)

*Yogurt And Honey Hair Mask*

*You Will Need*

1 cup Sour Yogurt
1/2 cup Honey
*Processing Time*
15 minutes

*Process*

Blend the yogurt with the honey until you get a smooth mixture.
Start applying the mixture to your hair from the roots to the tips.
Wear a shower cap to avoid a mess and wait for 15 minutes.
Wash off with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*
Once a week.

*Why This Works*
Yogurt adds shine to your hair while the honey thickens it. The citric acid present in yogurt effectively fights dandruff.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 11, 2018)

Trying to decide which honey mask recipe to do tomorrow...


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 12, 2018)

Ended up doing a honey/jojoba oil mask.   I used about a cup of honey mixed with 1tsp jojoba oil.  I'll rinse in out in an hour and airdry.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 13, 2018)

@shortdub78 

Looks like jojoba/honey mask is a hit with my hair. 

I left it in for an hour and rinsed. My hair feels so soft!  I'll do this mask for another few weeks before trying another mix. 

Here's a pic from this morning.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 13, 2018)

It looks so shiny! I wish I could use honey!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 13, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> It looks so shiny! I wish I could use honey!



Why can't you use honey?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 13, 2018)

sunnieb said:


> Why can't you use honey?


It acts like glycerin on my hair. It makes it crispy and dry. I can’t use it relaxed, or natural. 
I just love this thread though. I’m a honey lurker! Lol


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 19, 2018)

About to go rinse this honey/jojoba mask. 

Think I'll try the coconut oil mask next week and see how my hair responds.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 26, 2018)

Doing the Honey/Coconut Oil Mask now.  Here's how I melted the Coconut Oil to mix it:

Coconut Oil:
 

Spooned Coconut Oil into small glass bowl and put in larger yellow bowl.  Heated water in microwave for about 45 seconds and poured in yellow bowl:
 

Waited 20 minutes for Coconut Oil to melt:
 

Mixed Coconut Oil and Honey:
 

Also started wrapping a towel around my head on top of the plastic cap to control dripping - but still sit with bigger towel around my shoulders:
 

That's it!  About to go rinse and airdry!


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 27, 2018)

sunnieb said:


> @shortdub78
> 
> Looks like jojoba/honey mask is a hit with my hair.
> 
> ...


@sunnieb  I’m going to add honey, jojoba and avocado oil to my deep conditioner tomorrow.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 27, 2018)

destinyseeker said:


> @sunnieb  I’m going to add honey, jojoba and avocado oil to my deep conditioner tomorrow.



Sounds like a yummy mix! I need to get some avocado oil.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 29, 2018)

My hair feels like butter


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 29, 2018)

destinyseeker said:


> My hair feels like butter



How's the shine???


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 2, 2018)

About to go melt some coconut oil for my honey mask........


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 10, 2018)

Doing a honey/castor oil mask now. 

I really like this blend.   Seemed smooth and easy to apply.   The heaviness of the castor oil was a good balance with the stickiness of the honey.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 11, 2018)

Think I've found a winner! 

Honey/Castor oil combo worked wonders in my hair. I may have used a tad too much castor oil, but I'll adjust for the next time. 

My hair felt so moisturized and soft.  It felt coated with castor oil, but not heavy and limp.  

Hope the pic posts!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 15, 2018)

Doing another honey/castor oil mask now.   We'll be busy tomorrow night and I'm not taking any chances on skipping my hair treatments. 

No laziness in 2018!


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Feb 22, 2018)

sunnieb said:


> Doing another honey/castor oil mask now.   We'll be busy tomorrow night and I'm not taking any chances on skipping my hair treatments.
> 
> No laziness in 2018!



Are you still relaxed?


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 22, 2018)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Are you still relaxed?



For now.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Feb 22, 2018)

sunnieb said:


> For now.


I'm thinking about transitioning too


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 22, 2018)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> I'm thinking about transitioning too



I'm not jumping on the transitioning train just yet, but I'm in no hurry to relax just yet.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 16, 2018)

About to do the castor oil honey mask.  This time I'll add an egg to see if there's a difference.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 17, 2018)

That egg was just tew much!

The mixture was way too liquidy.  I can see doing this again when my hair is MBL, but that's a long way off.  I'll stick to Honey + oil for now.

My hair feels terrific though.


----------



## LiLi (Nov 24, 2018)

Bumping.  I was doing a search to see if anyone was using honey on a regular basis. I see so many companies putting honey in their products and I was so close to buying a product for black friday. Then I started to research and found a lot of information. I think @sunnieb  should start a honey challenge for 2019.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm doing a honey/jojoba oil prepoo treatment now. 

Honey is still a regular part of my hair routine. 

@LiLi there's a honey cleanse challenge going on.  I thought about joining that to see if there are other ladies using honey regularly.


----------



## LiLi (Jan 6, 2019)

Thank you for letting me know @sunnieb !! I will probably just post in one of the deep conditioning threads since I don’t use it as a cleanser.  Do you like the honey/jojoba combination better than when combining honey with castor oil?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 6, 2019)

LiLi said:


> Thank you for letting me know @sunnieb !! I will probably just post in one of the deep conditioning threads since I don’t use it as a cleanser.  Do you like the honey/jojoba combination better than when combining honey with castor oil?



I think the honey/ castor oil mix is slightly better for what I'm looking for.   My hair is soft, but not as soft as with castor oil I think. 

I'll have to really pay attention the next time I use castor oil to see if there's a big difference.


----------



## sunnieb (May 18, 2019)

Haven't done a honey only treatment in a while, so doing one now.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 19, 2019)

If I have some on hand I’ll use honey when I remember to.

If I mix it with the wrong product it roughs up my cuticles, but if I use it in conjunction with an egg as a protein treatment is feels nice.

My hair doesn’t like the honey warmed up if I’m deep conditioning with it, so I let it sit on my hair. 

It’s always humid down where I live, so often times if I’ve deep conditioned with honey, my hair will get insanely fluffy, but I like it since it’s soft and well moisturized.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 4, 2019)

Doing a honey treatment now.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 18, 2019)

Doing another honey treatment because my hair loved it!


----------



## Prisangela (Oct 9, 2019)

has anyone used this? Just picked this up and am planning to use it today


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 9, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> has anyone used this? Just picked this up and am planning to use it today



This looks promising!  I hate the messiness of honey treatments, but my hair loves it. 

Would beer nice to have a product like this to use in between my honey-only treatments. 

Please post how your hair likes it!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 13, 2019)

Doing a honey prepoo now so I can get an early start on my dc tonight.   My Cowboys playing like strangers!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 27, 2019)

Doing a regular honey prepoo now. Still looking for a honey mask that will give me the same benefits of honey without all the mess!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 3, 2019)

My hair responds so well to honey. 

I need to just suck it up and deal with the messiness.  My hair stays soft and fluffy all wells when I honey it before my dc's.

And yes,  I have honey in my hair right now.


----------



## Sosoothing (Nov 3, 2019)

I add anywhere from a teaspoon to a tablespoon of honey to whole milk yogurt for my protein DCs.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 12, 2019)

@Sosoothing I forgot about adding yogurt!

Prepooing with a honey treatment now.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 17, 2019)

Honey prepoo done for the day and dcing now. 

Also, glad I wad finally able to find the bigger jar of honey yesterday!  They've been out of stock for a MINUTE!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 24, 2019)

Doing honey treatment now. 

Just as messy and sticky as ever!  Three things we do for healthy hair!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 24, 2019)

Another article about the benefits of honey.

Copying here in case the link gets broken in the future:

*All About Using Honey for Hair Health and 10 Ways to Try It Today*

Medically reviewed by Gerhard Whitworth, RN on May 28, 2019 — Written by Eleesha Lockett, MS

Most of us are familiar with honey, the sweet, syrupy product of bee pollination. A common ingredient in both sweet and savory recipes, it has also long been used as a therapeutic ingredient in traditional medicine.

Honey is a popular natural hair ingredient because of its many dermatological benefits. Here we’ll look at 10 reasons to use honey on your hair, including for hair growth, to prevent hair breakage, and more.


*1. Honey for hair growth*
Honey is used as a treatment for wound healing because of its ability to promote cell growth. A 2013 Review Study shows that honey can promote the growth of epithelial (skin) cells. The scalp is full of epithelial cells that make up the many follicles and ducts so important for hair growth.

*2. Honey for hair conditioning*
Conditioning treatments are designed to restore moisture to your hair. Many hair conditioning treatments also contain vitamins, minerals, and other beneficial ingredients.

As it turns out, honey has moisturizing properties to help keep your hair conditioned and healthy. It also contains plenty of vitamins, minerals, amino acids, and antioxidants.

*3. Honey for hair shine*
Honey has both emollient and humectant properties, making it a great hair moisturizer. Emollients smooth the hair follicles, adding shine to dull hair. Humectants bond with water molecules, adding moisture to dry strands.

By moisturizing and locking in shine, honey can help restore the natural luster of your hair.


*4. Honey for hair lightening*
Honey contains glucose, as well as an enzyme called glucose oxidase. This enzyme breaks down the glucose, leaving behind hydrogen peroxide.

Hydrogen peroxide is capable of bleaching melanin, the pigment responsible for giving your hair color.

Leaving honey on your hair for an extended period can be a natural alternative to harsh chemical bleaching treatments.

*5. Honey for hair breakage*
Keratin is an essential protein that adds structure and strength to your hair. Protein treatments are a popular part of modern hair routines and can help to restore weak and brittle strands.

Honey contains roughly 0.5 percent protein. This may not seem like a lot, but it can be beneficial in combination with the other vitamins and minerals honey contains.

*6. Honey for hair loss*
Hair sheds daily as a part of the natural growth cycle. However, some people find that their hair sheds more than normal.

If you’re losing more hair than you’re comfortable with, reach out to your doctor to find out the cause. Sometimes it can be as simple as having damaged hair.

If your hair is damaged and needs some TLC, consider all the benefits that honey has to offer.

*7. Honey for hair removal*
While honey isn’t as effective as beeswax for removing unwanted body hair, it’s a great option for fine hair or sensitive skin.

To use honey for hair removal , try this recipe:





Mix together 1 tbsp. honey and 1/2 tbsp. lemon juice.

Apply this mixture to smaller areas, such as the upper lip.

Leave it on for roughly 20 minutes.

Wipe it off with a wet, warm washcloth.

Pat the area dry with cold water to reduce any irritation.

*8. Honey for natural hair*
A huge part of natural hair care is making sure that your hair and scalp are clean and moisturized. Before beginning your natural hair journey, consider doing a hair detox.

While detoxing, using honey can help give your hair a boost of beneficial amino acids, vitamins, and minerals. You can even use honey after the detox to keep your curls moisturized and growing.

*9. Honey for a healthy scalp*
Keeping your scalp healthy is a necessary part of having healthy hair. Buildup from dirt, oil, or even hair products can make this difficult.

You can use honey in scalp treatments to clean your scalp and alleviate conditions such as dandruff and dermatitis. It also has moisturizing benefits for both the hair and the scalp.

*10. Honey for conditions that affect hair*
Certain inflammatory skin conditions, such as psoriasis and eczema, can affect the scalp.  Research has found that honey exhibits antioxidant and anti-inflammatory properties. Antioxidants are an important compound in the treatment of these conditions.

In addition, anti-inflammatory ingredients may help reduce the severity of outbreaks of such  skin conditions. 

*The bottom line*
Honey is a great natural hair product that can be used by itself or incorporated into other natural hair treatments.

It can promote cell growth, help to retain moisture, and restore nutrients to the hair and scalp. It may even help alleviate inflammatory skin conditions when used with other therapies.

Consider adding organic, unprocessed honey to your daily hair routine for healthier, happier hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 5, 2020)

Doing a honey-only dc now. Gonna try to do this twice a month.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 19, 2020)

Honey dc'ing right now.  Added a little EVOO this time for an extra boost.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 19, 2020)

*Benefits Of Honey For Hair + 15 DIY Hair Masks

Medically reviewed by Vd. Naveen Sharma, Ayurveda Physician
*


*

January 28, 2020

By Anjali Sayee
*
*Most of us are aware of honey as an alternative sweetener. But did you know that slathering this sticky, sweet substance onto your hair can help?

Honey is a favorite ingredient to use in hair packs. However, it may also promote hair growth. In this article, we discuss how honey can benefit your hair. We have also listed various DIY hair masks that could enhance your hair health.*

*Why Is Honey Good For Your Hair?
*


*

Honey is an emollient. It seals the moisture in your hair, keeping it conditioned and shiny (1). This reduces breakage, which is often a cause of slower hair growth. Honey could work better for women naturally curly hair or dry hair.

Honey is said to promote hair growth, though there is not enough scientific evidence to support this. There is a lot of anecdotal evidence of honey stimulating hair growth.

Honey has rich antioxidant properties that prevent damage, keeping your scalp and hair healthy (2).

Honey, being a humectant and containing proteins, minerals and vitamins, strengthens the hair follicles, curbing hair fall and baldness (1), (3).

Honey has antibacterial qualities. It may help prevent scalp infections and soothe issues like dandruff, eczema, etc. (2).

Honey contains an enzyme called glucose oxidase, which starts the oxidation of glucose and forms hydrogen peroxide. Hydrogen peroxide has antibacterial properties (4). It may fight related infections pertaining to the scalp and hair.

Honey may act as a cleanser. Certain shampoos contain honey. Anecdotal evidence suggests that honey can remove the impurities from the scalp and minimize clogging. Some believe that honey also stimulates hair regrowth from dormant follicles. However, there is no research to support this.
*
*Here’s a list of 15 honey hair masks that could help promote hair growth.

Honey For Hair Growth – 15 Homemade Masks

1. Coconut Oil And Honey Mask
Coconut oil penetrates the hair shaft and nourishes the hair from within (5). Due to its penetrative properties, it reduces protein loss. It creates a thin coat around the hair shaft and protects it from UV damage (5). When paired with honey, it nourishes and strengthens the hair (3).

You Will Need

*


*

1/2 cup coconut oil

1/2 cup honey

Processing Time

15 minutes
*
*Process

*


*

If you have shoulder length hair, blend half a cup of coconut oil (for shoulder length hair) with half a cup of honey. For those who have longer or shorter hair, adjust the proportions accordingly.

Massage this into your hair thoroughly and leave it on for 15 minutes.

Rinse the mask out with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*
*How Often?

Once a week.

2. Egg And Honey Hair Mask
Eggs are packed with the right proteins your hair needs to grow (6). The yolk is known to stimulate hair growth in human hair follicle dermal cells (7). This pack provides your follicles with the nourishment required for healthy hair growth (3).

You Will Need

*


*

2 whole eggs

1 cup honey
*
*Processing Time

20 minutes

Process

*


*

Beat two whole eggs and add half a cup of honey to the mixture.

Mix the ingredients until you get a smooth consistency.

Apply the mixture to your hair, starting at the roots and working your way to the tips.

Cover your head with a shower cap and wait for 20 minutes.

Rinse the mask out with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*
*How Often?

Three times a month.

3. Olive Oil And Honey Hair Mask Recipe
Olive oil has been used in hair care products for a very long time. It contains fatty acids like oleic acid, which help strengthen hair. It also has antioxidant and anti-inflammatory properties that help keep fungal infections at bay (8). Olive oil was also found to be a natural conditioner (3).

You Will Need

*


*

1/2 cup honey

1/4 cup olive oil

1/4 cup buttermilk (optional)
*
*Processing Time

30 minutes

Process

*


*

Blend half a cup of honey and a quarter cup of olive oil and microwave for 30 seconds.

Once the mixture has cooled, add a quarter cup of buttermilk and stir.

Apply this mixture evenly all over your hair.

Leave the honey mask on for about 30 minutes.

Wear a plastic cap to prevent dripping.

Rinse out the mask with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*
*How Often?

Three times a month.

4. Apple Cider Vinegar And Honey Hair Mask
Apple cider vinegar is a hair care remedy that many people swear by. There is a lot of anecdotal evidence of apple cider vinegar stimulating hair growth although there is little to no scientific research on it. A study done in Palestine showed that the vinegar from apple acts as a hair cleanser and reduces split ends, hair loss, balding, dandruff, lice, scalp acne, and scabies (3).

You Will Need

*


*

3 tablespoons honey

2 tablespoons water

1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
*
*Processing Time

15 minutes

Process

*


*

Combine the ingredients in a bowl until you get a smooth mixture.

Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.

Leave it in for 15 minutes.

Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*
*How Often?

Once a week.

5. Avocado And Honey Hair Mask
Avocados have been used in the hair care products for years. They have antimicrobial and anti-inflammatory properties (9). These could help keep hair clean and healthy. They are packed with antioxidants that may prevent damage and boost scalp health. They also contain oils that could nourish and condition your hair (3).

You Will Need

*


*

1 ripe avocado

1/2 cup honey
*
*Processing Time

20 minutes

Process

*


*

Blend half a cup of honey with one ripe avocado.

Apply this mixture evenly to coat the full length of your hair.

Leave it on for about 15 to 20 minutes. You can wear a shower cap to avoid a mess.

Shampoo and rinse off with a honey solution.
*
*How Often?

Once a week.

6. Yogurt And Honey Hair Mask
Yogurt may increase hair thickness and hair growth (10). It could also be used to treat hair damage and hair loss (3).

You Will Need

*


*

1 cup sour yogurt

1/2 cup honey
*
*Processing Time

15 minutes

Process

*


*

Blend a cup of sour yogurt with half a cup of honey until you get a smooth mixture.

Start applying the mixture to your hair from the roots to the tips.

Wear a shower cap to avoid a mess and wait for 15 minutes.

Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*
*How Often?

Once a week.

7. Banana And Honey Hair Mask Recipe
Bananas are great sources of vitamins B6 and C and potassium. These nutrients are essential for healthy hair growth (11), (12).

Note: Banana could get stuck to the hair and is hard to wash off. Make sure you mash the banana well so there are no chunks or bits left behind. You can increase the amount of olive oil to make the mixture smoother.

You Will Need

*


*

2 ripe bananas

1/2 cup honey

1/4 cup olive oil
*
*Processing Time

20 minutes

Process

*


*

Blend the ingredients until they turn into a smooth, consistent mixture.

Apply this mixture to your hair and scalp evenly.

Leave it on for about 20 minutes. Wear a shower cap to avoid making a mess.

Rinse the mask out with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.

Comb through the hair to get rid of banana chunks. Rinse again.
*
*How Often?

Once in two weeks.

8. Organic Honey Mask Recipe
Honey is an effective cleanser, and when combined with shampoo, it is easy to use and can make for a potent treatment for hair growth (2).

You Will Need

*


*

1 tablespoon honey

1 tablespoon shampoo
*
*Processing Time

5 minutes

Process

*


*

In a jug, combine a tablespoon of honey and shampoo (each), and dilute the mixture with some water.

Rinse your hair with water and then use the honey shampoo mixture to wash it.

Rinse the shampoo out with cool or lukewarm water.
*
*How Often?

Once a week.

9. Honey And Water Mask
This is a great conditioning mix, especially if you have curly or kinky hair.

You Will Need

*


*

9 tablespoons water

1 tablespoon honey
*
*Processing Time

3 hours

Process

*


*

Dilute a tablespoon of honey with nine tablespoons of water in a bowl and stir until well combined.

Massage the diluted honey into your scalp and work it through your hair until it is covered from the root to the tip.

Leave the honey on your hair for 3 hours. Wear a shower cap to avoid a mess.

Rinse the mask out with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*
*How Often?

Once a week.

10. Aloe Vera And Honey Hair Mask
Aloe vera has antifungal and anti-inflammatory properties (13). Some believe these could help keep dandruff and alopecia at bay. It also contains vitamins B2 ,B6, and folic acid that may help in hair growth. This mask gets rid of dandruff while soothing the scalp and balancing pH.

You Will Need

*


*

1 tablespoon honey

2 tablespoons aloe vera gel

2 tablespoons yogurt

1 tablespoon olive oil
*
*Processing Time

20 minutes

Process

*


*

Combine all the ingredients until you get a smooth paste.

Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.

Leave it on for 15- 20 minutes.

Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*
*How Often?

Once a week.

11. Coconut Milk And Honey Hair Mask
Coconut milk contains essential fats and proteins that your hair needs for growth. It, along with honey, can condition your hair.

You Will Need

*


*

200 g coconut milk

2 tablespoons honey
*
*Processing Time

1 hour

Process

*


*

In a bowl, combine the ingredients until you get a smooth mixture.

Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.

Leave it in for an hour.

Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*
*How Often?

Two times a week.

12. Castor Oil And Honey Hair Mask
Castor oil is one of the best oils you can use to boost hair growth. It contains vitamins and fatty acids needed for hair growth. It is also antifungal, meaning it fights off scalp infections.

You Will Need

*


*

1 tablespoon honey

2 tablespoons castor oil

1 whole egg
*
*Processing Time

1 hour

Process

*


*

Mix the ingredients in a bowl until you get a smooth mixture.

Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.

Leave it on for an hour.

Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*
*How Often?

Two to three times a week.

13. Mayonnaise, Avocado, And Honey Hair Mask
Mayonnaise is a mixture of egg, vinegar, and oil (14). It contains oils and fatty acids that are essential for healthy hair growth. This, combined with the antioxidant properties of avocado and honey, could make for an excellent hair mask.

You Will Need

*


*

1 cup mayonnaise

1 ripe avocado

1 tablespoon honey
*
*Processing Time

30 minutes

Process

*


*

Mash a ripe avocado in a bowl until it is free of lumps.

Sdd a cup of mayo and a tablespoon of honey to the mashed avocado. Mix until well combined.

Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.

Leave it in for 30 minutes.

Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*
*How Often?

Once a week for normal hair and two times a week for dry hair.

14. Oatmeal And Honey Hair Mask
Oatmeal has soothing properties that can relieve itchiness and irritation (15). If you have an aggravated scalp, this mask can soothe and cleanse it. Maintaining scalp health is crucial for healthy hair growth.

You Will Need

*


*

2 tablespoons oatmeal

1 teaspoon honey

1 tablespoon yogurt
*
*Processing Time

20-25 minutes

Process

*


*

Blend the ingredients together to get a smooth, consistent mixture.

Apply the mask to your hair and scalp. Ensure that your hair is detangled before you start the application.

Leave it on for 20-25 minutes.

Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*
*How Often?

Two times a week.

15. Potato, Egg Yolk, And Honey Hair Mask
Potato juice, like honey, has properties that promote hair growth. When combined with egg yolk, it makes for a hair growth mask that also conditions your hair well. This mask is recommended for dry hair type.

You Will Need

*


*

1 potato

1 egg yolk

1 tablespoon honey
*
*Processing Time

30 minutes

Process

*


*

Extract the juice from one potato and add the egg yolk and honey to it.

Mix all the ingredients until you get a smooth, consistent mixture.

Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.

Leave it on for 30 minutes.

Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*
*How Often?

Once a week.

Is Honey Safe for Hair?

Honey is known for its high nutrient value and its many health benefits. The major issue with honey is it tends to stick very fast and could remove hair when pulled. Using water or oils to make honey more creamy can prevent this.

Dealing with hair fall is never easy, but a bottle of honey could make all the difference. These hair masks are simple to prepare and easy to use. But as research on the efficacy of honey in promoting hair growth is limited, consult your dermatologist before you try out these masks.

15 sources

Stylecraze has strict sourcing guidelines and relies on peer-reviewed studies, academic research institutions, and medical associations. We avoid using tertiary references. You can learn more about how we ensure our content is accurate and current by reading our editorial policy.
*


*

Honey In Dermatology And Skin Care: A Review, Journal Of Cosmetic Science, US National Library Of Medicine, National Institutes Of Health.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24305429

Therapeutic And Prophylactic Effects Of Crude Honey On Chronic Seborrheic Dermatitis And Dandruff, European Journal Of Medical Research, US National Library Of Medicine, National Institutes of Health.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11485891

Ethnopharmacological Survey Of Home Remedies Used For Treatment Of Hair And Scalp And Their Methods Of Preparation In The West Bank-Palestine, BMC Complementary And Alternative Medicine, US National Library Of Medicine, National Institutes of Health.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5499037/

Honeybee Glucose Oxidase–its Expression In Honeybee Workers And Comparative Analyses Of Its Content And H2o2-mediated Antibacterial Activity In Natural Honeys, US National Library Of Medicine, National Institutes of Health.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24969731

Effect Of Mineral Oil, Sunflower Oil, And Coconut Oil On Prevention Of Hair Damage, Journal Of Cosmetic Science.
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/5222/c38e3ee48941148b20c4b3cdd6a247c517e4.pdf

The Golden Egg: Nutritional Value, Bioactivities, and Emerging Benefits for Human Health, MDPI Nutrients, US National Library Of Medicine, National Institutes of Health.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6470839/

Naturally Occurring Hair Growth Peptide: Water-Soluble Chicken Egg Yolk Peptides Stimulate Hair Growth Through Induction of Vascular Endothelial Growth Factor Production, Journal Of Medicinal Food, US National Library Of Medicine, National Institutes of Health.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29583066

Anti-Inflammatory and Skin Barrier Repair Effects of Topical Application of Some Plant Oils, International Journal Of Molecular Sciences, US National Library Of Medicine, National Institutes of Health.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5796020/

The Odyssey of Bioactive Compounds in Avocado (Persea americana) and Their Health Benefits, Antioxidants, US National Library Of Medicine, National Institutes of Health.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6826385/

Probiotic Bacteria Induce a ‘Glow of Health’, Public Library Of Science, US National Library Of Medicine, National Institutes of Health.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3547054/

Bananas, raw, US Department of Agriculture.
https://fdc.nal.usda.gov/fdc-app.html#/food-details/173944/nutrients

The Role Of Vitamins And Mineral In Hair Loss, Dermatology And Therapy, US National Library Of Medicine, National Institutes Of Health.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6380979/

The Review on Properties of Aloe Vera in Healing of Cutaneous Wounds, BioMed Research International, US National Library Of Medicine, National Institutes Of Health.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4452276/

Physical And Flavor Stability Of Mayonnaise, Trends In Food Science And Technology, ResearchGate.
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/248485299_Physical_and_flavor_stability_of_mayonnaise

Colloidal Oatmeal: History, Chemistry And Clinical Properties, Journal Of Drugs In Dermatology, US National Library Of Medicine, National Institutes Of Health.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17373175
*
*
*


*







Best Shampoos For Hair Growth Available In India
Before we get down to exploring the best shampoos available, you need to understand the ingredients that help with hair growth and also the ones you should avoid.
*
 


*






How To Use Potato Juice For Hair Growth
The love for potatoes is universal. Are you aware that apart from tasting fantastic, potato juice also aids in hair growth? Surprised right? Read on to know
*
 


*






How To Use Henna For Hair Growth
Hair growth can be a tedious and long process. You can use hair treatments to stimulate faster growth opt for a natural. Checkout how to use henna for hair.
*
 


*

About Us

Advertise With Us

Disclaimer

Report Violation

Image Usage Policy

Privacy Policy

Contact Us

Terms Of Use

Health Topics

Affiliate Disclosure

Beauty Topics

Advertising Policy
*
*Get Advice, Free Samples & More



Follow us
Our Sister Sites
*


*

MomJunction

The BridalBox

Skinkraft

Vedix

Product Reviews
*
*Copyright © 2011 - 2020 Incnut Digital. All rights reserved.

StyleCraze provides content of general nature that is designed for informational purposes only. The content is not intended to be a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis, or treatment. Click here for additional information .

*


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 4, 2020)

Doing a honey dc now.  Added a splash of EVOO again.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 21, 2020)

Doing another honey/EVOO dc now.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 9, 2020)

So my honey has crystallized and I don't want to heat it. If I do, it'll lose the highlighting properties that I use to slightly turn my hair brown.

The honey crystals 'melt' when mixing with my conditioners, but I'm doing a honey,/EVOO dc now and had to rub on sugary honey. Oh well. 

Crystals in my conditioner:
 

After mixing and letting it sit for about 45 minutes:


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 24, 2020)

Doing a honey dc now.


----------



## sunnieb (May 17, 2020)

Sunday night and doing honey dc. My hair is beginning to have a nice brown tint.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 13, 2020)

I relaxed last week and that's usually when I assess if my current hair routine is working or not. 

I'm not out of the woods yet with my hair - still uneven and shedding more than I like. 

However,  my retention improved and my hair is way less "crinkly".  

What did I do?  More honey dc's! 

I'm doing a honey/EVOO dc right now.   Thinking of doing them weekly for the summer to get the moisturizing benefits and the lightening benefits too!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 28, 2020)

Doing my weekly honey dc now, and of course I have to look up more articles. Here you go!

**********
How to Use Honey for Hair: The Nutrient Packed Ingredient to Treat Dullness

Honey does not just suffice that sweet tooth or bloated tummy but also works wonders for your hair. Here are different ways you can use honey for hair.

Highlights:

Honey is an emollient; it tends to retain moisture in the hair
Honey is also rich in antioxidant properties that prevent hair loss
Make DIY honey masks to treat dullness
In today’s fast pace, in order to be at the top of the ladder, we often tend to ignore our health and wellness. Pollution levels are only getting worse every year, especially in metropolitan cities like Delhi, where we recently experienced one of the densest smogs (fog combined with smoke) ever! Our hair needs moisture and the right nutrients in order to remain long, strong and shiny but the dryness and pollutants make it dull and weak, which causes severe hair loss and hair thinness. Pollution isn't the only cause of weak hair, we follow every new hair trend that pops up on our feed and get swayed away by it without actually considering whether that trend is suitable for us or is it just another temporary fad that will fade soon.

We subject our hair to harsh procedures like rebonding, smoothening and colouring, which induce very strong chemicals into our hair. In fact, regular hair blowing and straightening damage our hair in many ways. Even shampoos are not suitable to regain those lustrous tresses back because most shampoos contain sulphate, which weakens the hair more.

*So What Should You Use?*

Natural remedies are most apt for your hair as they infuse natural nutrients needed by the hair and also come with no side effects. We have come across a lot of ‘nani ke nuske’ (grandma’s age-old tips and tricks) wherein we are told to use yogurt, eggs and so on to get beautiful hair. One such ingredient that is known to help your hair is honey.

Yes, honey does not just suffice that sweet tooth or bloated tummy, but also works wonders for your hair. Honey is an emollient, which basically means that it does not allow the moisture to fade away from your hair. Instead it retains moisture to give that soft and a smooth texture to the hair whilst making it look shiny and healthy. Honey is also rich in antioxidant properties, which enables it to reduce hair breakage, hair loss and keeps your hair strong and healthy. It also contains anti-bacterial properties, which prevents scalp infections that can leave the scalp feeling itchy, red and swollen, and effect hair growth.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 22, 2020)

I've skipped a couple of weeks, but doing a honey/EVOO dc now. 

It's all about keeping the moisture up!


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 9, 2020)

After reading some of this thread and looking at youtube videos, I'm going to do a honey and EVOO treatment this weekend and see how my hair turn out.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Sep 10, 2020)

I didn’t know honey contained protein. I’m all about upping my protein these days with good results. I think I may have tried some form of simple honey mask in the past and I must not have liked the results because I’ve been very honey-avoidant for a long time now. Maybe I’ll try it again if I see it in a product I’m interested in.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 18, 2020)

Doing a honey/EVOO dc right now.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 19, 2020)

I did EVOO and honey last week, it was good. This week I did conditioner with honey and that was good also.  Next week I'm going to start back incorporating my conditioner with EVOO, I need moisture more than anything.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 4, 2020)

@TLC1020 honey treatments will definitely up your moisture game!

My Cowboys lost today, so doing a honey/EVOO dc to make me feel better.


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 4, 2020)

@sunnieb 
So honey provides moisture also? I thought honey was more protein than moisture, when I used honey it was with conditioner just in case it was protein. It's good to hear honey provides moisture. 



sunnieb said:


> @TLC1020 honey treatments will definitely up your moisture game!
> 
> My Cowboys lost today, so doing a honey/EVOO dc to make me feel better.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 4, 2020)

TLC1020 said:


> @sunnieb
> So honey provides moisture also? I thought honey was more protein than moisture, when I used honey it was with conditioner just in case it was protein. It's good to hear honey provides moisture.



Yes ma'am!  Here's a quote from one of my earlier honey posts:

_Honey contains both fructose and glucose, natural sweeteners that nourish the hair. Honey also retains water and moisture, allowing it to hydrate hair while providing vitamins and minerals such as copper, iron, manganese, calcium, sodium, potassium, phosphorous and Vitamin B. In a 2001 study conducted by the Dubai Specialized Medical Centre, patients experiencing hair loss and scaling and itching scalps were instructed to rub honey onto their scalp for 2 to 3 minutes a day. All the patients experienced relief from the itching and an improvement in hair loss. The same concept can be applied at home to encourage hair growth._


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 1, 2020)

Doing a honey dc now.  This honey was way darker than usual and I know i read somewhere that means the bees pollinated some extra antioxidants or something.  If I find the article, I'll post it. 

Bottom line, it's an extra boost for my hair.!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 15, 2020)

Another Sunday, another honey/EVOO dc!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 22, 2020)

A little later than usual, but doing my weekly honey/EVOO dc now.  I took the time to really mix the honey and EVOO so they didn't separate during application. Made a mix that looked like gooey caramel! 

Don't think I've ever posted a pic of how I wrap my head for the hour I keep the mix on. 

I put a plastic cap on and tie a towel like it's a ponytail.  But towel over my shoulders for any random drips.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 22, 2020)

Another honey article:

Benefits Of Honey For Hair + 15 DIY Hair Masks​*Medically reviewed by Vd. Naveen Sharma, Ayurveda Physician*
September 10, 2020 by Anjali Sayee

Most of us are aware of honey as an alternative sweetener. But did you know that slathering this sticky, sweet substance onto your hair can help?

Honey is a favorite ingredient to use in hair packs. However, it may also promote hair growth. In this article, we discuss how honey can benefit your hair. We have also listed various DIY hair masks that could enhance your hair health.

Why Is Honey Good For Your Hair?​
Honey is an emollient. It seals the moisture in your hair, keeping it conditioned and shiny (1). This reduces breakage, which is often a cause of slower hair growth. Honey could work better for women naturally curly hair or dry hair.
Honey is said to promote hair growth, though there is not enough scientific evidence to support this. There is a lot of anecdotal evidence of honey stimulating hair growth.
Honey has rich antioxidant properties that prevent damage, keeping your scalp and hair healthy (2).
Honey, being a humectant and containing proteins, minerals and vitamins, strengthens the hair follicles, curbing hair fall and baldness (1), (3).
Honey has antibacterial qualities. It may help prevent scalp infections and soothe issues like dandruff, eczema, etc. (2).
Honey contains an enzyme called glucose oxidase, which starts the oxidation of glucose and forms hydrogen peroxide. Hydrogen peroxide has antibacterial properties (4). It may fight related infections pertaining to the scalp and hair.
Honey may act as a cleanser. Certain shampoos contain honey. Anecdotal evidence suggests that honey can remove the impurities from the scalp and minimize clogging. Some believe that honey also stimulates hair regrowth from dormant follicles. However, there is no research to support this.
Here’s a list of 15 honey hair masks that could help promote hair growth.

Honey For Hair Growth – 15 Homemade Masks​1. Coconut Oil And Honey Mask​Coconut oil penetrates the hair shaft and nourishes the hair from within (5). Due to its penetrative properties, it reduces protein loss. It creates a thin coat around the hair shaft and protects it from UV damage (5). When paired with honey, it nourishes and strengthens the hair (3).

*You Will Need*


1/2 cup coconut oil
1/2 cup honey
*Processing Time*
15 minutes
*Process*

If you have shoulder length hair, blend half a cup of coconut oil (for shoulder length hair) with half a cup of honey. For those who have longer or shorter hair, adjust the proportions accordingly.
Massage this into your hair thoroughly and leave it on for 15 minutes.
Rinse the mask out with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*
Once a week.

2. Egg And Honey Hair Mask​Eggs are packed with the right proteins your hair needs to grow (6). The yolk is known to stimulate hair growth in human hair follicle dermal cells (7). This pack provides your follicles with the nourishment required for healthy hair growth (3).

*You Will Need*


2 whole eggs
1 cup honey
*Processing Time*

20 minutes

*Process*


Beat two whole eggs and add half a cup of honey to the mixture.
Mix the ingredients until you get a smooth consistency.
Apply the mixture to your hair, starting at the roots and working your way to the tips.
Cover your head with a shower cap and wait for 20 minutes.
Rinse the mask out with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*

Three times a month.
3. Olive Oil And Honey Hair Mask Recipe​Olive oil has been used in hair care products for a very long time. It contains fatty acids like oleic acid, which help strengthen hair. It also has antioxidant and anti-inflammatory properties that help keep fungal infections at bay (8). Olive oil was also found to be a natural conditioner (3).

*You Will Need*


1/2 cup honey
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup buttermilk (optional)
*Processing Time*

30 minutes

*Process*


Blend half a cup of honey and a quarter cup of olive oil and microwave for 30 seconds.
Once the mixture has cooled, add a quarter cup of buttermilk and stir.
Apply this mixture evenly all over your hair.
Leave the honey mask on for about 30 minutes.
Wear a plastic cap to prevent dripping.
Rinse out the mask with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*

Three times a month.

4. Apple Cider Vinegar And Honey Hair Mask​Apple cider vinegar is a hair care remedy that many people swear by. There is a lot of anecdotal evidence of apple cider vinegar stimulating hair growth although there is little to no scientific research on it. A study done in Palestine showed that the vinegar from apple acts as a hair cleanser and reduces split ends, hair loss, balding, dandruff, lice, scalp acne, and scabies (3).

*You Will Need*


3 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons water
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
*Processing Time*

15 minutes

*Process*


Combine the ingredients in a bowl until you get a smooth mixture.
Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.
Leave it in for 15 minutes.
Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*

Once a week.

5. Avocado And Honey Hair Mask​Avocados have been used in the hair care products for years. They have antimicrobial and anti-inflammatory properties (9). These could help keep hair clean and healthy. They are packed with antioxidants that may prevent damage and boost scalp health. They also contain oils that could nourish and condition your hair (3).

*You Will Need*


1 ripe avocado
1/2 cup honey
*Processing Time*

20 minutes

*Process*


Blend half a cup of honey with one ripe avocado.
Apply this mixture evenly to coat the full length of your hair.
Leave it on for about 15 to 20 minutes. You can wear a shower cap to avoid a mess.
Shampoo and rinse off with a honey solution.
*How Often?*

Once a week.

6. Yogurt And Honey Hair Mask​Yogurt may increase hair thickness and hair growth (10). It could also be used to treat hair damage and hair loss (3).

*You Will Need*


1 cup sour yogurt
1/2 cup honey
*Processing Time*

15 minutes

*Process*


Blend a cup of sour yogurt with half a cup of honey until you get a smooth mixture.
Start applying the mixture to your hair from the roots to the tips.
Wear a shower cap to avoid a mess and wait for 15 minutes.
Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*

Once a week.

7. Banana And Honey Hair Mask Recipe​Bananas are great sources of vitamins B6 and C and potassium. These nutrients are essential for healthy hair growth (11), (12).

*Note:* Banana could get stuck to the hair and is hard to wash off. Make sure you mash the banana well so there are no chunks or bits left behind. You can increase the amount of olive oil to make the mixture smoother.

*You Will Need*


2 ripe bananas
1/2 cup honey
1/4 cup olive oil
*Processing Time*

20 minutes

*Process*


Blend the ingredients until they turn into a smooth, consistent mixture.
Apply this mixture to your hair and scalp evenly.
Leave it on for about 20 minutes. Wear a shower cap to avoid making a mess.
Rinse the mask out with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
Comb through the hair to get rid of banana chunks. Rinse again.
*How Often?*

Once in two weeks.

8. Organic Honey Mask Recipe​Honey is an effective cleanser, and when combined with shampoo, it is easy to use and can make for a potent treatment for hair growth (2).

*You Will Need*


1 tablespoon honey
1 tablespoon shampoo
*Processing Time*

5 minutes

*Process*


In a jug, combine a tablespoon of honey and shampoo (each), and dilute the mixture with some water.
Rinse your hair with water and then use the honey shampoo mixture to wash it.
Rinse the shampoo out with cool or lukewarm water.
*How Often?*

Once a week.

9. Honey And Water Mask​This is a great conditioning mix, especially if you have curly or kinky hair.

*You Will Need*


9 tablespoons water
1 tablespoon honey
*Processing Time*

3 hours

*Process*


Dilute a tablespoon of honey with nine tablespoons of water in a bowl and stir until well combined.
Massage the diluted honey into your scalp and work it through your hair until it is covered from the root to the tip.
Leave the honey on your hair for 3 hours. Wear a shower cap to avoid a mess.
Rinse the mask out with cool/lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*

Once a week.

10. Aloe Vera And Honey Hair Mask​Aloe vera has antifungal and anti-inflammatory properties (13). Some believe these could help keep dandruff and alopecia at bay. It also contains vitamins B2 ,B6, and folic acid that may help in hair growth. This mask gets rid of dandruff while soothing the scalp and balancing pH.

*You Will Need*


1 tablespoon honey
2 tablespoons aloe vera gel
2 tablespoons yogurt
1 tablespoon olive oil
*Processing Time*

20 minutes

*Process*


Combine all the ingredients until you get a smooth paste.
Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.
Leave it on for 15- 20 minutes.
Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*

Once a week.
11. Coconut Milk And Honey Hair Mask​Coconut milk contains essential fats and proteins that your hair needs for growth. It, along with honey, can condition your hair.

*You Will Need*


200 g coconut milk
2 tablespoons honey
*Processing Time*

1 hour

*Process*


In a bowl, combine the ingredients until you get a smooth mixture.
Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.
Leave it in for an hour.
Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*

Two times a week.

12. Castor Oil And Honey Hair Mask​Castor oil is one of the best oils you can use to boost hair growth. It contains vitamins and fatty acids needed for hair growth. It is also antifungal, meaning it fights off scalp infections.

*You Will Need*


1 tablespoon honey
2 tablespoons castor oil
1 whole egg
*Processing Time*

1 hour

*Process*


Mix the ingredients in a bowl until you get a smooth mixture.
Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.
Leave it on for an hour.
Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*

Two to three times a week.

13. Mayonnaise, Avocado, And Honey Hair Mask​Mayonnaise is a mixture of egg, vinegar, and oil (14). It contains oils and fatty acids that are essential for healthy hair growth. This, combined with the antioxidant properties of avocado and honey, could make for an excellent hair mask.

*You Will Need*


1 cup mayonnaise
1 ripe avocado
1 tablespoon honey
*Processing Time*

30 minutes

*Process*


Mash a ripe avocado in a bowl until it is free of lumps.
Sdd a cup of mayo and a tablespoon of honey to the mashed avocado. Mix until well combined.
Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.
Leave it in for 30 minutes.
Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*

Once a week for normal hair and two times a week for dry hair.

14. Oatmeal And Honey Hair Mask​Oatmeal has soothing properties that can relieve itchiness and irritation (15). If you have an aggravated scalp, this mask can soothe and cleanse it. Maintaining scalp health is crucial for healthy hair growth.

*You Will Need*


2 tablespoons oatmeal
1 teaspoon honey
1 tablespoon yogurt
*Processing Time*

20-25 minutes

*Process*


Blend the ingredients together to get a smooth, consistent mixture.
Apply the mask to your hair and scalp. Ensure that your hair is detangled before you start the application.
Leave it on for 20-25 minutes.
Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*

Two times a week.

15. Potato, Egg Yolk, And Honey Hair Mask​Potato juice, like honey, has properties that promote hair growth. When combined with egg yolk, it makes for a hair growth mask that also conditions your hair well. This mask is recommended for dry hair type.

*You Will Need*


1 potato
1 egg yolk
1 tablespoon honey
*Processing Time*

30 minutes

*Process*


Extract the juice from one potato and add the egg yolk and honey to it.
Mix all the ingredients until you get a smooth, consistent mixture.
Apply the mask to your hair and scalp.
Leave it on for 30 minutes.
Wash off with cool or lukewarm water and shampoo.
*How Often?*

Once a week.

Is Honey Safe for Hair?​Honey is known for its high nutrient value and its many health benefits. The major issue with honey is it tends to stick very fast and could remove hair when pulled. Using water or oils to make honey more creamy can prevent this.

Dealing with hair fall is never easy, but a bottle of honey could make all the difference. These hair masks are simple to prepare and easy to use. But as research on the efficacy of honey in promoting hair growth is limited, consult your dermatologist before you try out these masks.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 29, 2020)

Another Sunday, another honey/evoo dc. 

My hair is retaining moisture a lot better since I've been consistent with weekly honey dc's.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 6, 2020)

About to rinse out my honey/evoo dc.  

The honey is going to work on all my many gray hairs!  I took this pic last week to see just how brown they were turning.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 22, 2020)

Doing my weekly honey/EVOO dc now. 

Relaxed yesterday and I saw the honey benefits with my crown!  Instead of being rough and dry, it was soft and moisturized!  

The only thing I've added to my hair routine is being 100% consistent with doing weekly honey treatments. 

It's messy and inconvenient at times, but the proof is in how my hair responded.  I'll suck it up for my hair's sake.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 3, 2021)

Doing my weekly, drippy, sticky, messy honey/EVOO dc now.

Some weeks I really don't feel like dealing with all this.  However, my hair feels great.  I don't know what part of my routine is responsible for that feeling, so I have to continue to do EVERYTHING. 

Ignore my whining.  It'll all be worth it when I have my BSL hair back!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 24, 2021)

Doing my weekly honey/EVOO dc now. 

I'll keep my eye out for any new honey hair research to post.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 24, 2021)

7 Reasons You Should Use Honey For Hair





IMPROVE YOUR HAIR HEALTH WITH HONEY
Honey is equally good for your hair care as well as recommended by ayurveda. Here's how:
Benefits of Honey for Hair​
Honey is an emollient which implies it is a characteristic conditioner. This makes it an incredible hair conditioner that smoothens your hair. So, if you are looking at getting your natural texture back, honey is the thing for you.
It is a natural antioxidant, so it tends to make your scalp healthy and stimulate hair growth. It is also rich in vitamins and minerals, so using it in your hair care routine can leave your tresses looking shinier, feeling softer, and in an overall healthier condition.
As honey is an emollient, it likewise enhances the strength of the hair follicles, which are in charge of hair development. Analysts say that appropriate utilization of nectar of treatment of hair can wake up the resting hair follicles which support the development of hair.
We all know that honey is a humectant; it has a tendency to keep the loss of dampness from your scalp. In any case, honey has likewise high sugar content which holds dampness. This accordingly anticipates hair fall and reinforces the hair follicles.
Honey also comprises of antibacterial and antiseptic qualities. This prevents your scalp from infections or psoriasis and tends to keep your scalp clean and bacteria-free. This also keeps you away from dandruff and itchiness on your scalp.
If your hair is dry or increased pollution and direct exposure to the sun has made them lifeless, then use of honey can bring back that lost sheen and shine of your hair.
Honey is a natural lightener so it serves as a natural method to add subtle highlights or slightly lift your hair color overall. For a more intense effect, combine honey with your favorite conditioner, and add a squeeze of lemon juice. If you're looking to darken your hair, consider using molasses as a substitute.
There is absolutely no denying the benefits of Honey for health. But does it work effectively in beautifying the texture and quality of hair as well? Let’s find out.
Is Honey Good for Hair?​First things first: let’s define the benefits of Honey for hair:
From providing deep conditioning to boosting hair growth, regular application of honey on the scalp and hair can give you great results. Talk of natural conditioner for hair, anyone!

Being a great emollient, it nourishes the scalp from deep within to stimulate growth of soft, silky hair.
It is also rich in antioxidants, which means it aids in hair conditioning, breaking or damaging.
It’s an amazing antibacterial and antiseptic qualities helps keep away scalp infections. All said and done, honey for hair is an excellent idea! Use it in a honey hair mask or apply it directly to the scalp, there is no way doubting the innumerable ways it can positively affect the health of your hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 14, 2021)

Doing my weekly honey/EVOO treatment now. 

It's actually cold here and my honey hardened. Last week, I added more EVOO to loosen it up. My hair loved the added EVOO because it was extra soft the next morning. 

So today, I went ahead and mixed the "hard" honey with a good dose of EVOO. Think I'll keep doing the extra EVOO from now on.  

Here's how my mix looks now:


Still grainy, but does the job.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 21, 2021)

Horrible weather wouldn't let my hair routine be great last week.  Not good to do a relaxer when you're not sure when power is going to go out!

So,  I'm doing a honey/EVOO dc now and plan to relax tomorrow.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 21, 2021)

Another honey article:





Shutterstock

Using Honey On Hair Can Change Your Life In These 5 Incredible Ways​BY JULIA GUERRA
AUG. 28, 2017

The beauty industry has gone holistic. Now more than ever women are paying close attention to ingredient lists and have begun demanding natural remedies for skin and hair, as well as organic cosmetics from their favorite brands. I personally think we have the no-makeup makeup look to thank for this change of events, but either way, beauty is back to basics. When it comes hair especially, home-remedies are having a moment, and while apple cider vinegar and coconut oil have their own cult-following, honey is healthy for your hair, too.

You can thank those hard worker bees for this multi-purpose product that lovingly tends to your strands and scalp. Honey is a nature-made humectant that retains moisture and is loaded with antioxidants to fight off environmental stressors. Why add honey to sweeten your hair? Here are a few life-changing reasons to drip a few drops into your everyday routine.

1. It feeds strands the vitamins and minerals they need to thrive.​
Commercial shampoos get the job done, but unless your label reads “natural” or “organic,” chances are chemicals are lurking throughout the formula.

Raw, unprocessed honeys are rich essential nutrients unlike processed products where vitamins and minerals are often diluted with those hard-to-pronounce ingredients. It can mend breakage and add a ton of moisture to a parched head of hair. Bee Keeper and author of Eating for Beauty David Wolfe told SheKnows,



> Honey is a humectant. It attracts moisture from the air. This hygroscopic property, along with its antibacterial, emollient and softening properties make it ideal for hair and scalp care.


2. Honey Stimulates Hair Growth​
If you're not sold on oral hair growth supplements, try adding honey to your routine for a natural stimulant.

Because it is an emollient, honey seals in moisture and sustains conditioning while its antioxidant properties protect strands against environmental damage. Adding a few drops of this bee-produced beauty product enhances your regular wash with antiseptic elements and by strengthening hair follicles for less fallout.

3. It works as a no-poo alternative or shampoo additive.​
Allow me to set the scene: You're three days' post-wash, out of dry shampoo with zero baby powder in the house. My advice? Check the kitchen.

Similarly, to how people gravitate towards an apple cider vinegar wash when their hair care routine is product-free, honey can be used as shampoo, too. Mix one tablespoon of raw honey into half a cup of water and mix well. Apply to hair like you would any traditional shampoo and rinse well.

If you've got a ride-or-die shampoo product you'd never swap out of your shower, try adding a teaspoon of honey to a dime-sized amount of your shampoo for much-needed moisture retention.

4. You Can Use It For No-Dye Highlights​
A lot of people are opposed to hair dye because of the chemicals, but if you're interested in lightening your strands, honey can do so au natural.

Add a mixture of three tablespoons of honey and two tablespoons of water to damp hair, allowing the blend to sit and settle for one hour before rinsing. The key is to perform this method once a week until results are visible. It may not be as fast as a salon treatment, but there's no damage done to hair or scalp.
​5. It Can Make Your Hair Shine​
Winnie the Pooh got it right; milk and honey are a power couple.

Hair feels soften when it's been nourished, and honey is known for its ability to lock in moisture for long periods of time. Milk contains casein and whey proteins which strengthen strands and stimulates growth. Combine the two in one 20-minute mask (like this one a la From the Grape Vine) for salon-style treatment that results in soft, supple strands.
​


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 7, 2021)

Doing my honey/EVOO dc now.  

No matter what you mix your honey with, be sure to mix it well.  The mix should stay mixed and not separate. Makes for easier application and ensures even distribution of honey and other ingredients. 

I add more EVOO now and the mix looks more yellow:


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 15, 2021)

Doing my weekly honey/EVOO dc. Added some melted extra virgin coconut oil.  

I've been reading studies about hair care and this stood out:

_Among three oils, coconut oil was the only oil found to reduce the protein loss for both undamaged and damaged hair when used as a prewash and postwash grooming product. Both sunflower and mineral oils do not help in reducing the protein loss from hair_

I use EVCO daily, but not with any dc.  Since my hair loves it, I figured out would be a good combo with the honey and EVOO.

Click here to read the study.


----------



## sunnieb (May 9, 2021)

So a few adjustments to my weekly honey dc.

*I use less product*
I got tired of the extreme dripping, so I cut back on how much honey/EVOO I use. I think I use about a tablespoon of each. Works fine and is enough for my whole head. 

*I cut dc time from one hour to 30 minutes *
Thinking about dc'ing for an hour makes me want to skip it. 30 minutes is more manageable.  I still do my other dc's for an hour.

So, it's a good way to start my week.


----------



## sunnieb (May 17, 2021)

Doing my weekly honey/evoo dc and that makes me look up honey hair articles: 









						Honey Is a Shine-Boosting Must-Have for Dry Hair
					

Is the solution to dry hair hiding in your pantry? Ahead, a dermatologist and trichologist explain the benefits of honey for the hair and scalp.




					www.byrdie.com
				




Honey Is a Shine-Boosting Must-Have for Dry Hair

written by CAITLIN DUGGAN 
UPDATED MAY 12, 2021

or thousands of years, honey has been used as a wound treatment by indigenous cultures worldwide. Naturally golden in hue, honey is rich in nutrients and antioxidants, making it a popular treatment for wounds. The ability to use honey as a natural broad-band antibacterial agent has led to a recent resurgence in its clinical use.

In addition to its medical applications, honey has long been an ingredient in many hair and beauty products.  Honey, propolis, and royal jelly are all byproducts of the beehive that have been shown to benefit the hair and skin. Many DIY hair mask recipes call for the use of honey as well, with the intended benefits ranging from motorization to strengthening.

Is there evidence to support the use of honey in hair? We turned to  BosleyMD-certified trichologist Gretchen Friese and Marisa Garshick, MD, a board-certified dermatologist and clinical assistant professor at Cornell.

MEET THE EXPERT

Gretchen Friese is a BosleyMD-certified trichologist
Marisa Garshick, MD, is a board-certified dermatologist and clinical assistant professor at Cornell.
HONEY FOR HAIR

Type of ingredient: Hydrator, Strengthener, and Antibacterial Properties

Main benefits: Soothes the scalp, strengthens and hydrates hair, and boosts shine.

Who should use it: In general, it can be used by all hair types and textures. Those with dry hair and curly hair may benefit from honey as it helps to boost moisture. Additionally, because it is anti-inflammatory, it can be helpful for those with an inflamed scalp or those with dandruff. 

How often can you use it: It's safe to use as a treatment once per week.

Works well with: Coconut or other carrier oils that add moisture to a mixture containing honey in hair treatments.

Don’t use with: There are no known ingredients that negatively interfere with honey. People with allergies to bee pollen can often be affected by products containing honey, so consult a dermatologist before beginning use.

Benefits of Honey for Hair

Honey has been used for centuries in folk medicine for wound treatment for its ability to repair skin and natural antibacterial properties. Honey leads to improved wound healing, pain relief in burn patients, and decreased inflammatory responses. With the rise of antibiotic-resistant bacteria, the use of honey is being utilized more frequently by Western Medicine and has been found to be almost equal or have slightly superior effects when compared with conventional treatments. There are many different types of honey, but the one most commonly sought after for medicinal treatments is Manuka honey.

When applied to the hair and scalp, honey is able to provide the same skin regenerative properties to the skin of the scalp. Overall, it provides a great deal of moisture to the hair and scalp. It works as an emollient and conditions the hair and scalp. Once the hair and scalp are moisturized by the honey, it also locks in the moisture as it has humectant benefits as well.

Hydrates the Hair and Scalp: Honey is a natural moisturizer and can provide needed hydration to both the skin of the scalp and the hair itself. Its natural humectant qualities work to seal in the moisture and prevent transepidermal water loss.

Prevents Dandruff: Honey's antibacterial and anti-inflammatory properties help to fight and prevent dandruff, which is often caused by fungus or bacteria. Garshick says, "because it is anti-inflammatory, it can be helpful for those with an inflamed scalp or those with dandruff."

Strengthens the Hair Follicle: Honey naturally contains protein. Garshick says, "Because honey contains protein, it can help to boost hair strength and structure and help with hair breakage." Breakage is one of the leading causes of hair shedding and loss, so by preventing it can lead to an improvement in the appearance of hair overall. "Honey can prevent damage, strengthen hair and reduce breakage of hair strands which will help hair grow longer," Friese adds.

Improves Overall Scalp Health: Garshick explains that because honey has antibacterial, antioxidant and anti-inflammatory effects, it can also be helpful for scalp health in general. Many hair and scalp issues are related to the overall health of the scalp, so it is important to treat these issues at the source.
Boosts Shine: Friese says that honey is great for adding shine in dry/dull hair. Garshick explains that by adding protein and moisture to the hair, honey will leave it looking shiny and soft.

Can Aid in Hair Growth: Honey first helps the appearance of hair growth by preventing the breakage of existing hair. When it comes to new hair growth, Garshick says honey can help to promote cell growth, suggesting its benefits promoting hair regrowth. Friese agrees, pointing out that the benefits to the overall scalp health can lead to new growth. "It can also prevent scalp infections such as dandruff, thereby allowing clearer follicles and more hair growth. In some cases honey has been known to strengthen and/or wake up dormant follicles," she explains.

Hair Type Considerations

In general, honey can be used by all hair types and textures, including color-treated hair. Our experts agree that honey is safe for all to use, but that some hair types may benefit more than others. Those with dry hair may find honey more helpful, as it will improve shine and soften the hair. Brittle or damaged hair will benefit from the added protein from honey. Curly hair often needs both moisture and protein, so it may be best suited for those with wavy and curly hair. Additionally, because it is anti-inflammatory, those with an inflamed scalp or those with dandruff may also find it helpful.

How to Use Honey for Hair

Honey can be found as an ingredient in many hair products, especially those targeted for curly or damaged hair. Honey is also one of the most common ingredients in DIY hair masks and treatments due to its many benefits and easy accessibility. Honey should be used weekly as a treatment to maximize its benefits. As with anything you apply to your hair and skin, it is important to patch test a small area before applying it to your whole head. There is a potential for allergic reactions when using honey, as Friese explains that people with allergies to bee pollen can be affected by products containing honey.&nbsp;

Make a scalp treatment paste: Friese recommends using honey on its own to maximize its efficacy. "The best way to use honey is to mix it with a little water (just enough to help it become less sticky), massage into the scalp, and pull through the ends of the hair. Leave in for one to two minutes. Then rinse and shampoo and condition as usual."

Create a deep conditioning treatment: To create a custom deep conditioning treatment, mix honey with coconut or other carrier oils that add moisture. Friese shares that you can also create hair masks with a mixture of honey and yogurt or avocado and then mixing it to the consistency you desire.

Add honey to your shampoo or conditioner: You can add honey to your existing shampoo and conditioner; however, avoid adding more than a few drops as it can lead to stickiness and build-up.

Use hair products that contain honey: Both experts share that there are many great products for hair that contain honey. Garshick recommends Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and Yogurt Hydrate + Repair Protein Power Treatment for processed, colored and damaged hair and Garnier Whole Blends Repairing Shampoo because it incorporates honey, propolis, and royal jelly extracts to nourish, strengthen and repair dry or damaged hair. Friese recommends L'anza's nutrient-rich daily Healing Strength Manuka Honey Shampoo and Conditioner.


----------



## sunnieb (May 31, 2021)

Found an unused bottle of Castor oil so I've been adding some to my weekly honey/evoo mix to use it up.

Just not using Castor oil to often like I used to, but no way I'm letting it go to waste.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 20, 2021)

Still doing honey treatments weekly. This week I added Jojoba oil along with Castor oil to my regular honey/EVOO base. 

I've learned that mixing so many oils takes time. I can't just pour everything, stir and is ready. I let the mixture sit for about 30 minutes and kept stirring on and off. Mixture got smooth and oils stopped separating. 

Here's a pic of the final mix:


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 23, 2021)

I've been wondering if weekly honey dc's are worth it. This morning, I got my answer.   I combed all my hair down to prep for moisturizing in sections. Well, my dry hair was blingin' so bright, I had to take a picture! 

No flash used.    This is how I want my hair to look when I wear it down. A natural looking shine, but dry to the touch. No oiliness. Honey has a way of penetrating hair strands and making them shine! 

I'll keep doing honey dc's weekly!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 27, 2021)

Doing honey dc now. 

So, adding Castor oil and Jojoba oil to my base honey/EVOO might be a keeper. The mix "holds" together like it's meant to be. 

The oils don't separate like honey and EVOO alone tends to do. Plus, my hair loves all those oils so why not use them?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2021)

Another tip as I sit with my weekly honey dc on - use hot water for your spray bottle. 

Makes spreading the honey on your hair easier and helps keep your hair warm for the honey to penetrate the strand.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2021)

More benefits of using honey for your hair:

Benefits of Honey for Hair

1. Honey is an emollient which implies it is a characteristic conditioner. This makes it an incredible hair conditioner that smoothens your hair. So, if you are looking at getting your natural texture back, honey is the thing for you.

2. It is a natural antioxidant, so it tends to make your scalp healthy and stimulate hair growth. It is also rich in vitamins and minerals, so using it in your hair care routine can leave your tresses looking shinier, feeling softer, and in an overall healthier condition.

3. As honey is an emollient, it likewise enhances the strength of the hair follicles, which are in charge of hair development. Analysts say that appropriate utilization of nectar of treatment of hair can wake up the resting hair follicles which support the development of hair.

4. We all know that honey is a humectant; it has a tendency to keep the loss of dampness from your scalp. In any case, honey has likewise high sugar content which holds dampness. This accordingly anticipates hair fall and reinforces the hair follicles.

5. Honey also comprises of antibacterial and antiseptic qualities. This prevents your scalp from infections or psoriasis and tends to keep your scalp clean and bacteria-free. This also keeps you away from dandruff and itchiness on your scalp.

6. If your hair is dry or increased pollution and direct exposure to the sun has made them lifeless, then use of honey can bring back that lost sheen and shine of your hair.

7. Honey is a natural lightener so it serves as a natural method to add subtle highlights or slightly lift your hair color overall. For a more intense effect, combine honey with your favorite conditioner, and add a squeeze of lemon juice. If you're looking to darken your hair, consider using molasses as a substitute.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 25, 2021)

The results of weekly honey treatments:


There's a lot of color going on that a picture can't capture. My normal hair color is black, but lightened by the honey. Then there's the grey hair that stays grey. Then there's the strands that have turned all the way brown.  

But all in all, I love the moisturizing and other honey benefits!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 5, 2022)

Been dealing with a lot of personal stuff and haven't done a honey dc in months. 

I finally got around to buying some yesterday and have it on my hair now. 

Funny thing. I was on CVS the other day and there was a small container of "honey mask" for $20. Shoo, I paid $20 for the gigantic honey jar I always get. These hair companies are really taking advantage of stuff we've been doing on the hair boards for years!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 26, 2022)

Did a couple of new things with honey dc tonight:

First, I wet my hair fully under the kitchen sink instead of just using spray bottle. This helped the honey application since I didn't have to stop to spray as often. 

Second,  I always massage my scalp when I'm done applying the honey. Unfortunately, this leads to tangles. After rinsing in the shower, I then rubbed one squirt of Garnier conditioner through the length.   So more of a co-rinse instead of a normal cowash. Tangles melted away and my hair had tons of slip. 

I'll keep doing this each week.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm so glad I started this thread!

Some weeks I don't feel like doing honey treatments. And that's fine. But usually when I skip a week, I get right back on track. 

I was about to procrastinate again, but started reading this thread about all the benefits of honey. I know my dry hair needs it. 

So I'm sitting here with honey in my hair and loving every minute!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 11, 2022)

Here's another honey article for more inspiration:

8 Reasons Honey Is the Hair-Transforming Miracle You’ve Been Searching For​



Morgan CutoloUpdated: Mar. 07, 2022
Has the secret to luxurious locks been in your pantry this entire time?​It seals in moisture​Honey is a natural humectant, meaning that it takes the moisture from the air and is able to seal it in your hair and skin. This helps to keep your hair conditioned, which will reduce breakage, allowing it to stay strong and healthy and grow longer. Sealing in moisture also prevents dryness and premature wrinkles.

Strengthens hair follicles​Honey also works to strengthen your hair follicles. This keeps hair from falling out so you can finally get the length you’ve been working for.

Highlights your hair​Honey contains the enzyme glucose oxidase. When you let it sit on your hair for an extended period of time, the enzyme slowly releases hydrogen peroxide, which naturally lightens the hair. To create this highlighting mask, mix three tablespoons of honey with two tablespoons of water and apply to damp hair. Let it soak for one hour.

Rich in antioxidants​Strong antioxidants are found in honey. They work to prevent damage to your hair and keep the scalp healthy.

Brings shine back​Mix two tablespoons of honey in two cups of warm water and rinse your hair with it after you shampoo. It helps to bring back the shine that exposure to sun and styling tools can minimize.

Has antibacterial and antiseptic qualities​Did you know honey is antibacterial? Yep, it works to prevent infections on your scalp and can help with conditions like eczema, dandruff, and psoriasis.

Minimizes impurities​Not only does honey strengthen the hair follicle, but it also cleans any impurities off of them. Why is this a big deal? When impurities build up on hair follicles it can cause them to get clogged and the hair to fall out.
Stimulates hair regrowth​Honey works to boost hair growth, but it also reboots dormant follicles for addition growth. Use honey to add thickness to your hair and get more volume.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 3, 2022)

As per usual, I procrastinated all day yesterday, but ended up doing my regular honey dc. 

So glad I did!  My hair is always so soft the morning after. The weeks I skip it, there's something missing in my hair and I can feel it.

I definitely like doing a co-rinse in the shower using whatever conditioner I have on hand. I no longer worry about too much tangling.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 4, 2022)

Doing my honey/EVOO dc now. 

I moved a couple of months ago and now I'm over an hour away from my old area. I  ran out of my Farmers Market honey - you know, the good stuff. Haven't gotten around to finding a local market or health food store around here yet. 

Last week, I used some honey I bought at Costco. I use it in my coffee.  Surely it would be similar, right?  Nope!  I can tell the difference in my hair. 

The natural honey just moisturizes better. My hair has more bounce.  I got up yesterday morning and drove to my old Market and bought 2 big jars of natural honey.   

Lesson learned!


----------

